# Best blueberry strain?



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 19, 2016)

I really want to grow a blueberry strain and i just dont know which one to choose. Just wondering what you guys out their think is the most potent and flavorful blueberry strain out their thanks.


----------



## malicifice (Jun 19, 2016)

Avoid Dutch passions blue berry. Not worth it at all.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol yeah thanks for the heads up ive heard this alot makes me stay away from all dutch passion seeds and the bad rep on the G13C99. Makes me not buy any G13 seeds but i have a blue og from them i heard is pretty decent might run it one day but i want a pure Blueberry.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 19, 2016)

dj short but they are pricey


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 19, 2016)

Running Big Buddha Blue Cheese right now. Shit already smells dank-sour-sweet.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 19, 2016)

My Dutch Passion blueberry hermied bad.......


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 19, 2016)

Jordan of the islands, longtime blueberry breeder that offers blueberry and blueberry crosses of awesomeness!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 19, 2016)

Peak Seeds BC has a great blueberry and crosses at reasonable prices.

http://peakseedsbc.com

 
Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry (BC Purple Kush x Peak Seeds Blueberry)...


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dj short, I'm growing it now and it smells like straight blueberries


----------



## ky man (Jun 19, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Dj short, I'm growing it now and it smells like straight blueberries


if dj short lost the orgnal blueberry parents how can he sell the orgnal seeds?Thats what he sells them for is the orgnal blueberry but there not every person thats growed it says its different and not as good as the old one,I would rather have f2 seeds of the orgnal from what I have heard and been told.let us know how yours turn out.I have f2 of the orgnal on there way to me..thanks....ky


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 20, 2016)

ky man said:


> if dj short lost the orgnal blueberry parents how can he sell the orgnal seeds?Thats what he sells them for is the orgnal blueberry but there not every person thats growed it says its different and not as good as the old one,I would rather have f2 seeds of the orgnal from what I have heard and been told.let us know how yours turn out.I have f2 of the orgnal on there way to me..thanks....ky


Well he is selling them as F5 so even if he didn't have the original parents he could have bred it pretty close. After all how do a good 5 breeders or so sell a Blueberry that is decent? The genetics must breed pretty true I would think.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah i been trying to grab some Djs blueberry but every where i usually get my seeds from are sold out anyone know a good source?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

No blueberry seeds for me, I got the old school cut


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Yeah i been trying to grab some Djs blueberry but every where i usually get my seeds from are sold out anyone know a good source?


https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-old-world-genetics-dj-short


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-old-world-genetics-dj-short


You beat me to it by 6 minutes @Phatlewtz ... 

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-old-world-genetics-dj-short


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> You beat me to it by 6 minutes @Phatlewtz ...
> 
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-old-world-genetics-dj-short


Its how I roll...ask my old lady I'm always at least 6 minutes faster than her!


----------



## OldGrower (Jun 20, 2016)

seedsherenow also carries DJ's blueberry in stock


----------



## past times (Jun 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Its how I roll...ask my old lady I'm always at least 6 minutes faster than her!


hahaha

I have ran Dutch Passion a few time over the last decade...hermie almost every single time


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 20, 2016)

i would love to try dj short blue berry,, i bought 5 seeds at 25 bucks per seed 2 years ago and not ONE popped!!! i refuse to buy more..so i bought bcbd blue berry, spliff seeds blue berry, and seedsmans blue berry..havnt run the bcbd or seedsman, but i planted 2 spliff ble berry fem seeds, both have a very good structure n berry smell, but no blue colors.. i have 6 regular and 4 feminized seeds of spliff left and 10 regular seedsman and 12 regular bcbd seeds... i was going to try dutch passions but havnt heard any good things here..do any seed companies have a stable line of blue berry that come from dj's original line? any thoughts on sagmartha seeds blue berry? sais its a line off running hundreds of dj shorts bb and then stabilizing the best ones??


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Sagarmatha Seeds*
*Blueberry Bud*
One of the tastiest and unique plants available has now been released in feminized form for the masses. From genetics created by DjShort and then isolated by Sagarmatha we have produced a wonderful example of Blueberry Bud. Because of the many phenos associated with this glorious weed the selection process is very difficult. Trying to assemble the aroma, taste, colour, bud formation and elimination of herm tendencies was a huge task that took many months and plants to accomplish. Now for you she is here. These blue marbles will fascinate every smoker and please every toker. Not great for production but every grower should have one harvest per year to make sure they have the best stash in town. It makes every marijuana menu complete.



*Genetics* Blueberry
*Sex* Regular and Feminized
*Height* 1 metre
*Flowering Time* 8 - 9 weeks
*Seed Bank* Sagarmatha Seeds
*Yield* Unknown
*THC Level* Unknown
*Type* Sativa / Indica



Availability: In stock

*Pick Your Seeds ** *Price* *Qty*
Blueberry Bud Feminized Single Seed
$11.79
Blueberry Bud Feminized 5
$47.11


----------



## Final Phase (Jun 20, 2016)

My favorite strain of 7 current has to be DJ's Shorts - True Blue = Makes a distinct clear high and potent herb...


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 20, 2016)

DJ Shorts's"True Blueberry" is supposed to be the best Blueberry on the market these days........I've need numerous reviews on it. I see Attitude has them in stock for $116 for 10, which isn't bad these day considering it use to be $150 years ago. I would start with these above all others considering most everyone else is using his genetics anyway.....


----------



## ky man (Jun 20, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Yeah i been trying to grab some Djs blueberry but every where i usually get my seeds from are sold out anyone know a good source?


jamesbean...had them listed.......ky


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 20, 2016)

I believe the new line by Old World Genetics is by DJ's son? I've heard they aren't as good as they used to be. 
I've been holding this local Hawaii Blueberry cut for a year or so, she finishes flowering fast and has a nice berry hash flavor. A buddy just passed me a pre-2000 Bluebrry Sativa clone-only, still a tiny clone at the moment.


----------



## ky man (Jun 20, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I believe the new line by Old World Genetics is by DJ's son? I've heard they aren't as good as they used to be.
> I've been holding this local Hawaii Blueberry cut for a year or so, she finishes flowering fast and has a nice berry hash flavor. A buddy just passed me a pre-2000 Bluebrry Sativa clone-only, still a tiny clone at the moment.


the real blueberry is indica..look on jamesbeans web site jd has onley one strain on there the reast are his dads strains dj shorts.....ky


----------



## kona gold (Jun 21, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I believe the new line by Old World Genetics is by DJ's son? I've heard they aren't as good as they used to be.
> I've been holding this local Hawaii Blueberry cut for a year or so, she finishes flowering fast and has a nice berry hash flavor. A buddy just passed me a pre-2000 Bluebrry Sativa clone-only, still a tiny clone at the moment.


Is that Hawaiian blueberry cut, from Jordan of the islands blue hawaiian?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2016)

Besides DJ's I can also recommend Sagarmartha's Blueberry Bud, it's very close to DJ's original. Grows really fat indica leaves so it's more to the afghani heritage and it packs a solid punch. Nothing like the stretch indica used these days!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 21, 2016)

ky man said:


> the real blueberry is indica..


There is also pre-2k blueberry sativa that is rare. DJ released it in seed form at one point in time, if you google it, you can find a long thread on IC. 

Lemon Hoko (breeder for green beanz seeds) has used it in his lines. Here is a quote from him:

"Ive had this pheno since 99. Its DJ Short Sativa pheno(rare).
No shortage on trichs here....
The truest Blueberry I have ever tasted. And everyone tells me the same thing when they try her."


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 21, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Is that Hawaiian blueberry cut, from Jordan of the islands blue hawaiian?


No, my buddy used to grow blue hawaiian back in early 2000, def. not the same. The blue hawaiian had killer smell but no flavor. 

The Big Island Blueberry clone has been around for a while...i think it could be a pheno of True Blue that has acclimated to the island, but that is just a guess. It finishes well under 60 days outside and handles mold pretty good.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 21, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> No, my buddy used to grow blue hawaiian back in early 2000, def. not the same. The blue hawaiian had killer smell but no flavor.
> 
> The Big Island Blueberry clone has been around for a while...i think it could be a pheno of True Blue that has acclimated to the island, but that is just a guess. It finishes well under 60 days outside and handles mold pretty good.


Yo g!
You talking about The Blue? 
If it's the one I think your running, ad I have for a while, it's basically the afghani side of blueberry, with not much of really any berry. Just the hashy/skunky dank side, that can get some purple color.
Very strong intense stone.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 21, 2016)

Could be...I do get a berry/hashy nose from the cut I have though, but that could just be me. This is the only pic I could find of her. 








I'm excited to see what the Blueberry sativa is about, I believe it is the same cut PNWRoots has, as well as Lemon Hoko.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 21, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> i would love to try dj short blue berry,, i bought 5 seeds at 25 bucks per seed 2 years ago and not ONE popped!!! i refuse to buy more..so i bought bcbd blue berry, spliff seeds blue berry, and seedsmans blue berry..havnt run the bcbd or seedsman, but i planted 2 spliff ble berry fem seeds, both have a very good structure n berry smell, but no blue colors.. i have 6 regular and 4 feminized seeds of spliff left and 10 regular seedsman and 12 regular bcbd seeds... i was going to try dutch passions but havnt heard any good things here..do any seed companies have a stable line of blue berry that come from dj's original line? any thoughts on sagmartha seeds blue berry? sais its a line off running hundreds of dj shorts bb and then stabilizing the best ones??


How is the spliff blueberry?was it potent ?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 21, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> *Sagarmatha Seeds*
> *Blueberry Bud*
> One of the tastiest and unique plants available has now been released in feminized form for the masses. From genetics created by DjShort and then isolated by Sagarmatha we have produced a wonderful example of Blueberry Bud. Because of the many phenos associated with this glorious weed the selection process is very difficult. Trying to assemble the aroma, taste, colour, bud formation and elimination of herm tendencies was a huge task that took many months and plants to accomplish. Now for you she is here. These blue marbles will fascinate every smoker and please every toker. Not great for production but every grower should have one harvest per year to make sure they have the best stash in town. It makes every marijuana menu complete.
> 
> ...


Might have to grab me a seed of this


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 21, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> There is also pre-2k blueberry sativa that is rare. DJ released it in seed form at one point in time, if you google it, you can find a long thread on IC.
> 
> Lemon Hoko (breeder for green beanz seeds) has used it in his lines. Here is a quote from him:
> 
> ...


Dam thats what i need lol


----------



## dave chull (Jun 22, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Lol yeah thanks for the heads up ive heard this alot makes me stay away from all dutch passion seeds and the bad rep on the G13C99. Makes me not buy any G13 seeds but i have a blue og from them i heard is pretty decent might run it one day but i want a pure Blueberry.


That's crazy, had their oasis was fire. White widow was ok , that was 9 years ago though


----------



## dave chull (Jun 22, 2016)

What bout Mosco seeds old time moonshine


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 22, 2016)

Best Blue


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 22, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> Best BlueView attachment 3714131 View attachment 3714132


I hope they pound those toads into the ground lol


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 22, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> How is the spliff blueberry?was it potent ?


very nice structure and smell is point on blue berry,, not lacking in crystals either.. finished product is good,not great, smell comes through, taste is lacking that flavor and no blue colors at all.. however the write up states 3 different phenio's in spliff bb seeds, i planted 2 of the feminized beans and they are both identicle..i need to plant the regular seeds to find the phenio im after, the indica dominant with purple calyx's..

i want to buy the sagmartha blue berry also,, but im trying to stop buying seeds.. i still have bcbd,spliff, and seedsmans blue berrys, pluss berry bomb, blue dynamite,blue dream,and white lable's double gum that is very close to a blue berry..i have hundreds of strains, thousands of seeds, my wife will divorce me if i buy more seeds before i run at least some of the seeds i already have..ill never plant all the strains i have, buy the time i get to some they will be years old and probably no longer viable,, i guess when i pass on ill have seed lists in my will.. i just put down over 50 seeds of sensi's skunk#1, dutch passions twilight, and nirvana's ice that i had bought from marc emry back in 1998 and not 1 popped..however those seeds wer not in a fridge for several years,,now i have a full size fridge in the basement just for seeds..im thinking of planting the 7 berry bomb seeds that i bought in 2013,, i planted 3 of them wright wen i bought them and it was a really good strain,,it was a blue berry smell and taste on a northern lights structure and yield that finished in 7 weeks,,like a blue berry on steroids!!! i would reccamend berry bomb to anyone wanting a berry taste with large yields,,FAST!


----------



## Final Phase (Jun 22, 2016)

True Blue next to some Northern Skunk 





 


True Blue - Two small plants... Much more of this in next grow!


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jun 22, 2016)

Find a Dabney Blueberry clone somewhere and thank me when your smoking it. Its clone only so a clone bank would be best bet but its a top knotch blueberry. Fast flower, fast veg, when bushed out its a great producer and smell and taste are unforgetable. Had a bass player that thought I speayed it with blueberry juice or something, he just couldnt believe the taste and smell was in the plant grown by its self. Dude I would get one if you can find it. I ran her for years and cut the grow to do new stuff and was pissed when I did because the new stuff wAs crap-0-la. Believe me if you get one your in for a great one of the best blueberries around. Check it out on the net http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Dabney_Blue/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jun 22, 2016)

Not sure why my Dabney Blueberry post went on last page but check it out. If you can find a clone bank that has one, let me know so I can get one. I have one in flower but reveg is not my thing. I didnt get a chance to clone mine before the buds shoed up quick.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 22, 2016)

Dj shorts blueberry is dank.


----------



## gsp#1 (Jun 23, 2016)

I've tried plenty including dj but haven't had decent blueberry in maybe 15 years. Recently I've got some mob s1, hopefully they'll be like the real deal was.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2016)

dj short and Dutch passion blueberry are the same cultivar. Henk Van Dalen and DJ Short did a collab when they bred blueberry. But dj short perfected it. His seeds are a pretty good price. Dj Shorts company is old world genetics. At the cups he sells 10 packs for $60. Unfortunately with dutch passion they only carry feminized versions now. I ran both blueberries back in 2003 when dutch passion only had regular seeds. They both turned out the same. I will be running it again soon working it into my breeding program. Dj short / old world genetics will be at chalice festival next month. I plan on grabbing more packs to pheno hunt males and females to work with.

Their Blueberry has one of the best terpene profiles of any strain imo. Its closely similar to the real Master Kush ( Hindu kush f2 ibl). Blueberry is Flo x Highland Thai


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

Kushberry from Dna is my fav blueberry


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 25, 2016)

Running blue mom rocks from bog right now and out of 9 females I have one extra stinky one 
Looks like a heavy yielder


----------



## oteymut (Jun 25, 2016)

I've only grown 7 name brand strains, and only 2 of those I would grow again. One was DNA Blue Widow. The other was Scott's OG.


----------



## ky man (Jun 26, 2016)

hyroot said:


> dj short and Dutch passion blueberry are the same cultivar. Henk Van Dalen and DJ Short did a collab when they bred blueberry. But dj short perfected it. His seeds are a pretty good price. Dj Shorts company is old world genetics. At the cups he sells 10 packs for $60. Unfortunately with dutch passion they only carry feminized versions now. I ran both blueberries back in 2003 when dutch passion only had regular seeds. They both turned out the same. I will be running it again soon working it into my breeding program. Dj short / old world genetics will be at chalice festival next month. I plan on grabbing more packs to pheno hunt males and females to work with.
> 
> Their Blueberry has one of the best terpene profiles of any strain imo. Its closely similar to the real Master Kush ( Hindu kush f2 ibl). Blueberry is Flo x Highland Thai


dj short his pre 2000 beans are beater then the new ones of his blueberry..ky


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 26, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> DJ Shorts's"True Blueberry" is supposed to be the best Blueberry on the market these days........I've need numerous reviews on it. I see Attitude has them in stock for $116 for 10, which isn't bad these day considering it use to be $150 years ago. I would start with these above all others considering most everyone else is using his genetics anyway.....


The only source I've seen consistently get great reviews is PeakseedsBC.

He's been breeding the hell out of it too. His latest generation is supposed to be his best. Reading how DJ bred it... I'd be pretty shocked if his version was superior.

MJ is a serious breeder with large plant counts doing great selection and putting in huge amounts of work. He also charges reasonable prices.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 26, 2016)

ky man said:


> dj short his pre 2000 beans are beater then the new ones of his blueberry..ky



The new ones are the same ones as the old ones. even from the 80's. they still have the original parents


https://www.rollitup.org/t/dj-short-20-year-old-back-stock-seed-sprout.861168/page-3


----------



## althor (Jun 26, 2016)

hyroot said:


> The new ones are the same ones as the old ones. even from the 80's. they still have the original parents
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dj-short-20-year-old-back-stock-seed-sprout.861168/page-3


 Sorry man, there has been too much conflicting info about the original parents. I personally just dont believe it. There was a change in blueberry over the years.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 26, 2016)

althor said:


> Sorry man, there has been too much conflicting info about the original parents. I personally just dont believe it. There was a change in blueberry over the years.



I posted a link with jd shorts thread who is dj shorts son. I'm friends with dj shorts partners daughter. They're local to me. I know for sure it's still the original. They do have several other strains that are actually back crosses of the original. Each back cross he gives it a different name. They still have the original parents.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2016)

I've been running a DP blueberry for over a year now, I'm on my second mom, from clone, all from the same seed. Seems to be a sativa Dom pheno. Had 3 runs with it so far, I don't see any of the hermie issues I heard about and I'm not exactly gentle with em. Nutes go 2-3 weeks between full changes sometimes, temps 85-90, I've chopped at 60, 65 and 70 days. .had a few undeveloped seeds in the 70 day batch, 60-63 days seems about right. Environment/grow style really effects it, first run was all small, hard buds, almost popcorn, next run was a scrog, got big 12-16"colas, along with the lower small buds. It's got a sweet taste to it but I wouldn't really say blueberry, smells better than it tastes. Grown with 2 different nute lines without much difference in the final product. I'm going to try tweaking it for one more run, I don't think it's a keeper though.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 26, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> i would love to try dj short blue berry,, i bought 5 seeds at 25 bucks per seed 2 years ago and not ONE popped!!! i refuse to buy more..so i bought bcbd blue berry, spliff seeds blue berry, and seedsmans blue berry..havnt run the bcbd or seedsman, but i planted 2 spliff ble berry fem seeds, both have a very good structure n berry smell, but no blue colors.. i have 6 regular and 4 feminized seeds of spliff left and 10 regular seedsman and 12 regular bcbd seeds... i was going to try dutch passions but havnt heard any good things here..do any seed companies have a stable line of blue berry that come from dj's original line? any thoughts on sagmartha seeds blue berry? sais its a line off running hundreds of dj shorts bb and then stabilizing the best ones??


Sorry but I'd leave those genetics alone. DJ has been stuck in a strain warp for over 6 years. I've met him several times at the G3C and he has the same message every time. People have to broaden their horizons. Patients want different ALL the time. 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 26, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sorry but I'd leave those genetics alone. DJ has been stuck in a strain warp for over 6 years. I've met him several times at the G3C and he has the same message every time. People have to broaden their horizons. Patients want different ALL the time.
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


Sounds like someone with a vision vs. someone wanting to please people by tickling their ears. A huge turn off to me is a sales person or vendor that changes their tune to try and get my business. I much rather deal with someone true to a vision instead of pandering to the mass whim of the moment...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 26, 2016)

Bruce banner #3 has blueberry undertones 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 26, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sorry but I'd leave those genetics alone. DJ has been stuck in a strain warp for over 6 years. I've met him several times at the G3C and he has the same message every time. People have to broaden their horizons. Patients want different ALL the time.
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


Does he ever being clones to sell?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 26, 2016)

No he usually will speak but he does bring seeds


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 26, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The only source I've seen consistently get great reviews is PeakseedsBC.
> 
> He's been breeding the hell out of it too. His latest generation is supposed to be his best. Reading how DJ bred it... I'd be pretty shocked if his version was superior.
> 
> MJ is a serious breeder with large plant counts doing great selection and putting in huge amounts of work. He also charges reasonable prices.


BUT THEY DON'T SELL FEMINIZED SEEDS, I believe........and many of us need to use them for various reasons.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 26, 2016)

althor said:


> Sorry man, there has been too much conflicting info about the original parents. I personally just dont believe it. There was a change in blueberry over the years.


I tend to agree on this.......it's just not the same as it was those many years ago.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Could be...I do get a berry/hashy nose from the cut I have though, but that could just be me. This is the only pic I could find of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. 
That's the same one.
Can tell by those leaves.
Been growing that one since it was first given out.
The originator of this beautiful variety, and he had Panama red also, he released it to others, as he was dying from cancer.
It's over 30 years old, and is from original blueberry stock.
Just mostly Afghan gene expression, not much blue in her, only a little.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 1, 2016)

What parents were lost when Red made the announcement many years ago? Right around the same time DJ released the True BB mother and another to a few clubs?

Still no F13 or Grape Krush to be seen?

Would love another shot at the BB, even if it weren't "as refined" as some people have made note of.

I still have lots of beans from original stock where I made f2s, it's always a smart idea to run the whole pack (boys + girls) to open pollination, take your mom/dad cuts before the flip, F2s, theeeeeeeeen find your keepers. Just an idea...


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 12, 2016)

What about G13s Blueberry gum#2
Anybody Run this yet?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2016)

Update: got some GrapeKrush(JD) throwback beans free with some purchase of DJ gear.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 13, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Kushberry from Dna is my fav blueberry


I am growing a few Kushberry right now, prolly 20 days in flower, and those bitches stretched at least 3X! Did you have the same experience? Its too early to tell but hopefully I get at least a mildly tasting blueberry one, though the stretch makes me think they are kush leaning.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I am growing a few Kushberry right now, prolly 20 days in flower, and those bitches stretched at least 3X! Did you have the same experience? Its too early to tell but hopefully I get at least a mildly tasting blueberry one, though the stretch makes me think they are kush leaning.


Don't be too put off by the stretch, blueberry stretches at least 1.5 - 2x during flower!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 13, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I am growing a few Kushberry right now, prolly 20 days in flower, and those bitches stretched at least 3X! Did you have the same experience? Its too early to tell but hopefully I get at least a mildly tasting blueberry one, though the stretch makes me think they are kush leaning.


Fuck it ima run a kushberry also


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 13, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I am growing a few Kushberry right now, prolly 20 days in flower, and those bitches stretched at least 3X! Did you have the same experience? Its too early to tell but hopefully I get at least a mildly tasting blueberry one, though the stretch makes me think they are kush leaning.


There is a DNA Genetics thread dunno if its the one i started or not..but I done 4 outdoors..fem freebies..got 3 phenos..no straight up blueberries whatsoever. It was slighty berry/musk

@Amos Otis ran afew aswell..i recall that he enjoyed it. think he popped a freebie aswell.

Im forever searching for some original blueberry..might have to grab 2packs of dj shorts just because some day..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 13, 2016)

Didnt find my pic but heres @Amos Otis Kushberry..dood did a great job.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dam that baby girl looks beautiful
Fuckin A he did a great job.Is the one in the back left a kushberry also? That shit look dank to!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 13, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> View attachment 3731814
> 
> Didnt find my pic but heres @Amos Otis Kushberry..dood did a great job.


Ever run a golden berry from DNA?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 13, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> View attachment 3731814
> 
> Didnt find my pic but heres @Amos Otis Kushberry..dood did a great job.


Dna KushberryX Jews gold = Goldenberry


----------



## Mr. Ask (Jul 14, 2016)

Back in the day I was gifted some beans of what was called Golden Burmese x Blueberry. (GBBB) Called Gold Berry for short. First run did not herm. Subsequent runs of f? gens by this time hermed bad. The reason I mention this strain it came out of Oregon originally. It was super stinky and flavorful. It was so strong of a flavor I could not smoke it straight. Blueberry smell and flavor to the max. I usually mixed it with some other bud. I mean to tell you it was super stinky. Triple bagged you still could not drive around with it. Yield was not fantastic but smoke was at the minimum an 8 in the high department. Flavor off the hook. I have a bunch of beans but last time I popped some mutants and herms ruled. I may do a pheno hunt on the remainder beans to find one that doesn't herm and keep a clone only of her with recommendations to not breed with it. Just because of the terpenes that are so strong in it. Most so called flavored strains I have tried just don't add up to the hype. I get hints of flavor or strong smell but no taste. If I were hunting a good BB pheno I would look to Bushy Old Grower (BOG) for something along this line. He is from the area of Oregon the GBBB came from. That areas BB has been around a very long time. He has a reputation for really nice flavorful strains.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 14, 2016)

Mr. Ask said:


> Back in the day I was gifted some beans of what was called Golden Burmese x Blueberry. (GBBB) Called Gold Berry for short. First run did not herm. Subsequent runs of f? gens by this time hermed bad. The reason I mention this strain it came out of Oregon originally. It was super stinky and flavorful. It was so strong of a flavor I could not smoke it straight. Blueberry smell and flavor to the max. I usually mixed it with some other bud. I mean to tell you it was super stinky. Triple bagged you still could not drive around with it. Yield was not fantastic but smoke was at the minimum an 8 in the high department. Flavor off the hook. I have a bunch of beans but last time I popped some mutants and herms ruled. I may do a pheno hunt on the remainder beans to find one that doesn't herm and keep a clone only of her with recommendations to not breed with it. Just because of the terpenes that are so strong in it. Most so called flavored strains I have tried just don't add up to the hype. I get hints of flavor or strong smell but no taste. If I were hunting a good BB pheno I would look to Bushy Old Grower (BOG) for something along this line. He is from the area of Oregon the GBBB came from. That areas BB has been around a very long time. He has a reputation for really nice flavorful strains.


What year was this, if you don't mind?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 14, 2016)

ky man said:


> if dj short lost the orgnal blueberry parents how can he sell the orgnal seeds?Thats what he sells them for is the orgnal blueberry but there not every person thats growed it says its different and not as good as the old one,I would rather have f2 seeds of the orgnal from what I have heard and been told.let us know how yours turn out.I have f2 of the orgnal on there way to me..thanks....ky


So far mine is almost done and is like I'm tasting blueberries in my nose. We vaporized a sample bud and it immediately hit us behind the eyes, lifted our mood and spirits and felt so wonderfully old school


----------



## Mr. Ask (Jul 16, 2016)

kona gold said:


> What year was this, if you don't mind?


Around '98-99. Beans came from AF in Cali named Dank on the cannabis.com boards. We became friends and did some trading. He was into shishkaberry back then and had a NL2xmst that was off the hook too. At that point in time I was returning to growing. I had some of the usual stuff back then like ICGA Blue Widow and Jack Herer and some bag seeds of decent smoke but once he sent me a few beans of the above and some Big Treat (real pineappley) I tossed everything but the GB and NL2 x mst. At that point in time it was the best smoke around. Made me way too popular if you know what I mean. Mainly because it has always been a very small personal stash grow. Did not sell at all. Then I fell into the Bros. Grimm circle. Actually knew Sly personally. All was lost but one strain that being a C99 clone gifted by Sly to our circle. That one I had gifted and got back after the big scare and clean out.

The BB strain still being grown in Oregon was /is very flavorful. I have Longs Peak Blue but no comparison in flavor. The old stuff is still a very fond memory. I wonder if I could smoke it straight now?


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 18, 2016)

all i can say about DJ's Blueberry is that it is my new favorite strain and i haven't even smoked any yet. Just the smell coming off these purple stem plants is out of this world!!!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 5, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> all i can say about DJ's Blueberry is that it is my new favorite strain and i haven't even smoked any yet. Just the smell coming off these purple stem plants is out of this world!!!


I just grabbed a Dj gold fem seed 
From DNA its Dj short blueberyxJews Gold


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm working or a cross right now it's (dj blueberryxchem91)x (skywalker ogx bag seed blueberry). I'll post pics later. The plants have this crazy strong berry funk coming off of them right now.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 5, 2016)

I dunno what I"m gonna hit these DJ bb with after I send em to f2 (f6?)

One of my Wizards from JD is completely unlike the other 4. Crinkle city, and heavy thai looker, real thin decorative looking plant. Variegation on all of those.

I'm down to 12/13 bb, one took a dive, and another is really really sensitive to the nutes.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

Best Blueberry is DJ Short, IMO. I believe he is or is one of the originals.


----------



## Mr.me (Aug 5, 2016)

I have heard that Blueberry strains have a narcotic feel like opiates. Any truth to this?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have smoked some DJ's BB grown from clone and thoroughly enjoyed it. I have some DJ's Gold from DNA that I am very much looking fwd to growing.
Luckily one of my Boyz still has a good number of DJBB growing and will hook me up with a few clones when I start another run.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

Mr.me said:


> I have heard that Blueberry strains have a narcotic feel like opiates. Any truth to this?


Nothing cannabinoid-rich will feel like opiates, nor vice versa. Opiates work on your Mu, Kappa, and Delta opioid receptors. Cannabinoids work on your CB1 and CB2 receptors.

Want opiates but don't want to die of an overdose? Buy kratom.


----------



## Mr.me (Aug 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nothing cannabinoid-rich will feel like opiates, nor vice versa. Opiates work on your Mu, Kappa, and Delta opioid receptors. Cannabinoids work on your CB1 and CB2 receptors.
> 
> Want opiates but don't want to die of an overdose? Buy kratom.


Ahh okay, I gotcha! Well ill deff look into that. Thanks!


----------



## Moe Flo (Aug 5, 2016)

I may be trying out a cut of the Dabney. It may be the Jack Herrer of BB.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

Mr.me said:


> Ahh okay, I gotcha! Well ill deff look into that. Thanks!


http://www.buykratom.us/ This is the resource I go through; the company's called Kratora. I prefer the Horned White Vein and any Maeng Da. I like Bali, too, but it's so strong on the opiate receptors sometimes, you can puke pretty easily if you're not used to it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm really liking this Blue Cheese, though. The smell's electric fucking blue.


----------



## Mr.me (Aug 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> http://www.buykratom.us/ This is the resource I go through; the company's called Kratora. I prefer the Horned White Vein and any Maeng Da. I like Bali, too, but it's so strong on the opiate receptors sometimes, you can puke pretty easily if you're not used to it.


Appreciate it man! Thanks!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'm working or a cross right now it's (dj blueberryxchem91)x (skywalker ogx bag seed blueberry). I'll post pics later. The plants have this crazy strong berry funk coming off of them right now.


Dam i love growing you never know what your gonna get!Dam right keep me posted i definitely wanna see how that turns out shit lol that sounds like some fire.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm really liking this Blue Cheese, though. The smell's electric fucking blue.


Big buddah blue cheese been hot lately You should try the Female BC
Some time that shit some fire aswell seen your grow journal on the BBBC and the Fruit punch Nice bro


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Big buddah blue cheese been hot lately You should try the Female BC
> Some time that shit some fire aswell seen your grow journal on the BBBC and the Fruit punch Nice bro


Thanks, bro. It is fem'd. I also have the BB UK Cheese x Cheese reversed.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Giggsy70 said:


> I have smoked some DJ's BB grown from clone and thoroughly enjoyed it. I have some DJ's Gold from DNA that I am very much looking fwd to growing.
> Luckily one of my Boyz still has a good number of DJBB growing and will hook me up with a few clones when I start another run.


Yeah ima run that dj gold and a golden berry from dna my next run is the blue run all blue strains


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Thanks, bro. It is fem'd. I also have the BB UK Cheese x Cheese reversed.


Yeah i just got a Cheese Dawg and a Big buddah tahoe last week i hurd the BBTahoe was some fire was thinking about grabbing the King kong its GGluexcheesexwidow reversed i think.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Yeah i just got a Cheese Dawg and a Big buddah tahoe last week i hurd the BBTahoe was some fire was thinking about grabbing the King kong its GGluexcheesexwidow reversed i think.


That's what's up, man. Have your journal available if you will, I want to see that.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's what's up, man. Have your journal available if you will, I want to see that.


Thats whats up bro will do!
I got some girls in flower now as soon as i figure out how to post pics i will shit been giving me problems so i said fuck it whatever. But i got a blue Og from g13 a 24karat from Dna and a pineapple express #2 in week 2 of flower hopefully i can figure out how to post pics in the next few weeks so you can see my G


----------



## Moflow (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello all. I popped a ten pack of Dutch Passion Blueberry regular about 20 years ago and ended up with all males! Lol.
I crossed one of them with a Sensi Seeds Shiva Shanti 2 and all I say is ...Fantastic!
Everyone loved it.. very trippy, came in waves.
My friend was driving a taxi with passengers on board whilst on it and said he nearly stopped the car and asked one of of them to take over lol
I also grew 1 DP blueberry female from seed about a year ago and it wasn't a keeper
So now, after all this time I decided to get a new pack of of Dutch Passion Regular seeds and pack of Shiva Shanti 2 to cross again


----------



## Moflow (Aug 6, 2016)

I was hoping in a kitchen drawer about an hr ago looking batteries and I found these down the back of unit.
Forgot all about them.......


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 6, 2016)

Dam 20 seeds all male that sucks i would hate life i hope next run doesnt turn out like that


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

20 male seeds? Doesn't make sense. Seeds are usually 50-66% female.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 6, 2016)

I see you grabbed the fem blueberry this time


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 20 male seeds? Doesn't make sense. Seeds are usually 50-66% female.


I would cry lol


----------



## Moflow (Aug 6, 2016)

That's a packet of TEN seeds! Lol


----------



## Moflow (Aug 6, 2016)

20 was referring to twenty years ago


----------



## Moflow (Aug 6, 2016)

Blueberry is on hold for a while.
Finishing new grow area then I've a lemon haze type to stick under led.
Vegged her under led, then threw her outside where she is now .


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ive grown at least 10 diff blueberry crosses and i currently have northern lights blueberry.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Ive grown at least 10 diff blueberry crosses and i currently have northern lights blueberry.


Which breeder was your favorite, Dia?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 6, 2016)

I only run fem i dont breed at least not yet so every run i throw one regular seed in with my fem just showed sex couple days ago i chopped that bitch right down was kinda bummed out next reg seed will be Subcool Space bomb


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Ive grown at least 10 diff blueberry crosses and i currently have northern lights blueberry.


Is it good smoke or is it still growing i have one NLB seed havent gotten around to it probably gonna go in with my Blue Run all blue strains except for the regular seed ima throw in with my Blue fems


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> I only run fem i dont breed at least not yet so every run i throw one regular seed in with my fem just showed sex couple days ago i chopped that bitch right down was kinda bummed out next reg seed will be Subcool Space bomb


You can breed with fems. You just need colloidal silver.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Which breeder was your favorite, Dia?


Pinworm


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 6, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Is it good smoke or is it still growing i have one NLB seed havent gotten around to it probably gonna go in with my Blue Run all blue strains except for the regular seed ima throw in with my Blue fems


Its amazingly good..real dominant blueberry smell and flavor and the buds are huge ...Uuuge


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Pinworm


Awesome rebuttal.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Its amazingly good..real dominant blueberry smell and flavor and the buds are huge ...Uuuge


Dam thats whats up thanks man!


----------



## turnip brain (Aug 6, 2016)

I got a free Delicious seeds NLB a couple years ago. Awesome plant, vigorous growth, good yield and indica effects that I want. I crossed that plant with Pakistan Chitral Kush pollen, and have a ton of these hybrid seeds. Took a LONG time for seeds to finish. Growing a couple now, hardy just like the first plant. I like 'em but I would not call them classic blueberry.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 6, 2016)

turnip brain said:


> I got a free Delicious seeds NLB a couple years ago. Awesome plant, vigorous growth, good yield and indica effects that I want. I crossed that plant with Pakistan Chitral Kush pollen, and have a ton of these hybrid seeds. Took a LONG time for seeds to finish. Growing a couple now, hardy just like the first plant. I like 'em but I would not call them classic blueberry.


Ima start making my own crosses next year right now im stacking seeds and learning as much as i can but here is my first cross i have line up 
Subcool Apollo bx X Paradise seeds iceCeam Gonna call it Astronaut Ice cream remember you hurd it here first lol


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 24, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> very nice structure and smell is point on blue berry,, not lacking in crystals either.. finished product is good,not great, smell comes through, taste is lacking that flavor and no blue colors at all.. however the write up states 3 different phenio's in spliff bb seeds, i planted 2 of the feminized beans and they are both identicle..i need to plant the regular seeds to find the phenio im after, the indica dominant with purple calyx's..
> 
> i want to buy the sagmartha blue berry also,, but im trying to stop buying seeds.. i still have bcbd,spliff, and seedsmans blue berrys, pluss berry bomb, blue dynamite,blue dream,and white lable's double gum that is very close to a blue berry..i have hundreds of strains, thousands of seeds, my wife will divorce me if i buy more seeds before i run at least some of the seeds i already have..ill never plant all the strains i have, buy the time i get to some they will be years old and probably no longer viable,, i guess when i pass on ill have seed lists in my will.. i just put down over 50 seeds of sensi's skunk#1, dutch passions twilight, and nirvana's ice that i had bought from marc emry back in 1998 and not 1 popped..however those seeds wer not in a fridge for several years,,now i have a full size fridge in the basement just for seeds..im thinking of planting the 7 berry bomb seeds that i bought in 2013,, i planted 3 of them wright wen i bought them and it was a really good strain,,it was a blue berry smell and taste on a northern lights structure and yield that finished in 7 weeks,,like a blue berry on steroids!!! i would reccamend berry bomb to anyone wanting a berry taste with large yields,,FAST!


Wtf a whole fridge jus for seeds thats wtf im talking about wow


----------



## tyke1973 (Aug 25, 2016)

Go with underground original seeds
Smellyberry
Blue's.
Great cross by them exodus cheese x blues livers

Pictures of there blue's on my journal ,great strain nice amount at the end ,easy to grow too


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 26, 2016)

This is the '99 Blueberry Sativa clone only aka Outkast cut aka Lems Cut.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2016)

Grape krush from dj short is real nice. Its a blueberry cross from what i believe. Most of his gear is. Its smells of blueberries and welchs grape. Its also a tad bit finicky which is the case with any legit blueberry/cross


----------



## Warriorbuds (Sep 8, 2016)

Mr Nice blueberry is the best BB available from my research? And from recent grower info...just my 2c


----------



## miketaco (Sep 14, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> I really want to grow a blueberry strain and i just dont know which one to choose. Just wondering what you guys out their think is the most potent and flavorful blueberry strain out their thanks.





malicifice said:


> Avoid Dutch passions blue berry. Not worth it at all.


so i know this is old by now but i need to know did every one of you get dutch passion blue regular cause i beg to differ with this strain. cause dj and dutch are pretty much the same. I get fem with dutch and they turned out to be my fav outta anything i grew blue so far. i have used many other company's and so called high potent thc % as well as dj's and maby this is just me(dj's was still good as well) and the homies approved as well but this is bogus info. and if u got regular u gotta remember that's the luck of the draw no matter what i dont care of ratio i had the same happen to me with many other strain/companys is why i dont get regular's unless im trying to make my own cross breeds. but i ran personally dutch blue almost every order i get cause its so great. dutch passion dont call them selfs "master at work" for a reason. i have put dutch blue fem threw so much ghetto grows and i never had them hermie on me so i dunno why people complain.. im about to start a dutch blueberry auto for the first time i hope it hermies just for the people that had failed to be happy with there comments but it wont let me from stopping buying from them


----------



## petedav (Sep 15, 2016)

Smoked sagarmather doubble bubble berry few months ago. The best stuff I've sampled yet! Strait up blue berry funk so nice I got a pack of seeds along with g13 Pineapple Express which is also a fruity smoke, flipped them a week ago. I can't explain the smell in the room but it's out of this world.


----------



## malicifice (Sep 15, 2016)

miketaco said:


> so i know this is old by now but i need to know did every one of you get dutch passion blue regular cause i beg to differ with this strain. cause dj and dutch are pretty much the same. I get fem with dutch and they turned out to be my fav outta anything i grew blue so far. i have used many other company's and so called high potent thc % as well as dj's and maby this is just me(dj's was still good as well) and the homies approved as well but this is bogus info. and if u got regular u gotta remember that's the luck of the draw no matter what i dont care of ratio i had the same happen to me with many other strain/companys is why i dont get regular's unless im trying to make my own cross breeds. but i ran personally dutch blue almost every order i get cause its so great. dutch passion dont call them selfs "master at work" for a reason. i have put dutch blue fem threw so much ghetto grows and i never had them hermie on me so i dunno why people complain.. im about to start a dutch blueberry auto for the first time i hope it hermies just for the people that had failed to be happy with there comments but it wont let me from stopping buying from them


Mine was femmed as well.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2016)

Warriorbuds said:


> Mr Nice blueberry is the best BB available from my research? And from recent grower info...just my 2c


Mr Nice?? Since when has Mr Nice had blueberry?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 15, 2016)

miketaco said:


> so i know this is old by now but i need to know did every one of you get dutch passion blue regular cause i beg to differ with this strain. cause dj and dutch are pretty much the same. I get fem with dutch and they turned out to be my fav outta anything i grew blue so far. i have used many other company's and so called high potent thc % as well as dj's and maby this is just me(dj's was still good as well) and the homies approved as well but this is bogus info. and if u got regular u gotta remember that's the luck of the draw no matter what i dont care of ratio i had the same happen to me with many other strain/companys is why i dont get regular's unless im trying to make my own cross breeds. but i ran personally dutch blue almost every order i get cause its so great. dutch passion dont call them selfs "master at work" for a reason. i have put dutch blue fem threw so much ghetto grows and i never had them hermie on me so i dunno why people complain.. im about to start a dutch blueberry auto for the first time i hope it hermies just for the people that had failed to be happy with there comments but it wont let me from stopping buying from them[/Q





miketaco said:


> so i know this is old by now but i need to know did every one of you get dutch passion blue regular cause i beg to differ with this strain. cause dj and dutch are pretty much the same. I get fem with dutch and they turned out to be my fav outta anything i grew blue so far. i have used many other company's and so called high potent thc % as well as dj's and maby this is just me(dj's was still good as well) and the homies approved as well but this is bogus info. and if u got regular u gotta remember that's the luck of the draw no matter what i dont care of ratio i had the same happen to me with many other strain/companys is why i dont get regular's unless im trying to make my own cross breeds. but i ran personally dutch blue almost every order i get cause its so great. dutch passion dont call them selfs "master at work" for a reason. i have put dutch blue fem threw so much ghetto grows and i never had them hermie on me so i dunno why people complain.. im about to start a dutch blueberry auto for the first time i hope it hermies just for the people that had failed to be happy with there comments but it wont let me from stopping buying from them


I love me some blueberry i have a Dp blueberry fem and a Strawberry cough from Dp looking foward to running them now after your report thanks bro your info was very helpfull you are appreciated bro thanks


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 15, 2016)

petedav said:


> Smoked sagarmather doubble bubble berry few months ago. The best stuff I've sampled yet! Strait up blue berry funk so nice I got a pack of seeds along with g13 Pineapple Express which is also a fruity smoke, flipped them a week ago. I can't explain the smell in the room but it's out of this world.


I was thinking in grabbin a midnight blue from sagarmather but now im thinking double berry aw f- it ill grab both lol thanks man


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 15, 2016)

I was doing good not buying any seeds for the last month but now i feel like pookie in new jack city it just keeps calling me man.# im a crack head for seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mr Nice?? Since when has Mr Nice had blueberry?


 haha I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Feadris (Sep 19, 2016)

I did djs about 12 years ago and it was fantastic and the most memorable weed ive ever had. not the strongest but the quality of the high was great and was blueberry muffins all the way. Tried dutch passion about 3 years ago, regulars, which I was sitting on for a while and I must of done something wrong the buds were all stretched out and shitty so I threw em out after about 5 weeks flower. Im doing some more dj bb right now just got another pack hope to get that bb muffin again.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 19, 2016)

Feadris said:


> I did djs about 12 years ago and it was fantastic and the most memorable weed ive ever had. not the strongest but the quality of the high was great and was blueberry muffins all the way. Tried dutch passion about 3 years ago, regulars, which I was sitting on for a while and I must of done something wrong the buds were all stretched out and shitty so I threw em out after about 5 weeks flower. Im doing some more dj bb right now just got another pack hope to get that bb muffin again.


You didn't do anything wrong, Dutch Passions Blueberry is crap. I've wasted my time growing them before and had results similar to yours. Dutch Passion lies about the genetics of their stains, especially Blueberry, and Strawberry Cough.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2016)

Best pheno I've grown was from dutch passion back in 2002. It literally looked just like the promo picture that dutch passion used to use for their ads. It was fruity and potent but finicky as shit. I've tried both reg and fem packs of dutch passions blueberry since and no good at all. Just my experience.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Best pheno I've grown was from dutch passion back in 2002. It literally looked just like the promo picture that dutch passion used to use for their ads. It was fruity and potent but finicky as shit. I've tried both reg and fem packs of dutch passions blueberry since and no good at all. Just my experience.


I think that's the main issue with DP's blueberry, that one awesome pheno is so rare, mainly due to the fact of their gear being F2's and F3's. DJ took his parent plants with him and DP were left with the F1 seeds to go with. F2 generation has so many pheno's!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I think that's the main issue with DP's blueberry, that one awesome pheno is so rare, mainly due to the fact of their gear being F2's and F3's. DJ took his parent plants with him and DP were left with the F1 seeds to go with. F2 generation has so many pheno's!


Thanks for the history lesson i didnt know Dj was down with DP


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> You didn't do anything wrong, Dutch Passions Blueberry is crap. I've wasted my time growing them before and had results similar to yours. Dutch Passion lies about the genetics of their stains, especially Blueberry, and Strawberry Cough.


I'll take it the crosses (Blue Mazar) are likely bunk genetics as well then?


----------



## miketaco (Sep 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> You didn't do anything wrong, Dutch Passions Blueberry is crap. I've wasted my time growing them before and had results similar to yours. Dutch Passion lies about the genetics of their stains, especially Blueberry, and Strawberry Cough.


still bogus info...just another hater


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 20, 2016)

miketaco said:


> still bogus info...just another hater


No, real info, from a real grower. Go troll elsewhere, Junior.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 20, 2016)

Jordan of the Islands has nice blueberry crosses that are dank, you gotta hunt for the blueberry, I find strains that actually smell like blueberry are hard to find when grown from seeds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Jordan of the Islands has nice blueberry crosses that are dank, you gotta hunt for the blueberry, I find strains that actually smell like blueberry are hard to find when grown from seeds.


I find more of the blueberry in the flavour. I have had full plants just reek of it but generally in the flavour. 



BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Thanks for the history lesson i didnt know Dj was down with DP


No probs man. DJ worked with a number of other banks. Sagarmartha, DP and he worked closely with some Canadian breeders too.


----------



## miketaco (Sep 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> No, real info, from a real grower. Go troll elsewhere, Junior.


some grand input you got id take a Pepsi challenge with my lawn trimming compare to the best you got.im a grower too you think this is all i grow we should take a walk threw my farm and even then we all learn something new everyday so yea... i cant speak for all dutch passion strains but i have grown dutch blue berry over and over and i still got some currently growing and they come out great every time...still bogus info, and i feel sorry for everyone who went wrong with there grows and experiences this is still one of my personal fav's. you have a good one


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 20, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I'll take it the crosses (Blue Mazar) are likely bunk genetics as well then?


Dutch passion


GreenSanta said:


> Jordan of the Islands has nice blueberry crosses that are dank, you gotta hunt for the blueberry, I find strains that actually smell like blueberry are hard to find when grown from seeds.


Got their blue diesel hope its some dank!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 20, 2016)

miketaco said:


> some grand input you got id take a Pepsi challenge with my lawn trimming compare to the best you got. i cant speak for all dutch passion strains but i have grown dutch blue berry over and over and i still got some currently growing and they come out great every time...still bogus info, and i feel sorry for everyone who went wrong with there grows and experiences this is still on of my personal fav's. you have a good one


Ima still try the blueberry for my self shit bean cost me like 12 bucks! Its all in the grower


----------



## miketaco (Sep 20, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Ima still try the blueberry for my self shit bean cost me like 12 bucks! Its all in the grower


i would only say the only this they miss lead on was the picture mine did not turn out all crazy purple and blue hue's but the smell was on point and the smoke is like my kryptonite it was pretty heavy(also the homies till this day is our personal fav) and i wouldn't say its the grower something just went wrong on there end or it was just not good enough to there standards im still not sure but you made a good choice and we gotta hear from you personally what do you think ill be waiting on that one and hopefully others till then peace! oh and the beans are fucking costly even dj short and others blue i just had humbolts blue dream haze seedling got eating up by some fuckin pest outside 20$ for a good meal to w/e bug that was thanks again yea little critter


----------



## the_small_axe (Sep 20, 2016)

I pulled a stud Blueberry dad out of a ten pack of Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds my homie brought back from Amsterdam. That stud made quite a few good strains for me as well as some more blueberry seeds, the females I got were nice too.


----------



## the_small_axe (Sep 20, 2016)

I should also note that all my blueberries I have grown from Dutch passion don't really get any purple or blue hues but as miketaco said the smell is always on point. I did however make a Chernobyl/Blueberry cross and some phenos my buddy grew of that got some blue in it.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 20, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I'll take it the crosses (Blue Mazar) are likely bunk genetics as well then?


I can't say for sure, as I haven't grown them out personally, but I would be wary of anything baring the DP label. Much better genetics are available these days.



miketaco said:


> some grand input you got id take a Pepsi challenge with my lawn trimming compare to the best you got. i cant speak for all dutch passion strains but i have grown dutch blue berry over and over and i still got some currently growing and they come out great every time...still bogus info, and i feel sorry for everyone who went wrong with there grows and experiences this is still on of my personal fav's. you have a good one


Gee, did someone get their feelings hurt? Sorry we talked honestly and openly about our experiences in front of you. We should have realized that DP's Blueberry is your favorite and that only your opinion on it matters. Next time, I'll be sure to put a "trigger warning" at the top of my post, so you can avoid having another FBSD (fan boy stress disorder) episode.


BTW, you perfectly summed up my thoughts on Dutch Passion for me, thank you 


miketaco said:


> dutch passion dont call them selfs "master at work" for a reason.


----------



## miketaco (Sep 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I can't say for sure, as I haven't grown them out personally, but I would be wary of anything baring the DP label. Much better genetics are available these days.
> 
> 
> Gee, did someone get their feelings hurt? Sorry we talked honestly and openly about our experiences in front of you. We should have realized that DP's Blueberry is your favorite and that only your opinion on it matters. Next time, I'll be sure to put a "trigger warning" at the top of my post, so you can avoid having another FBSD (fan boy stress disorder) episode.
> ...


not at all they are just my fav from anything ive grown outta many other company's and local stuffs from co. and i wouldn't want anyone to turn there heads away cause one person that had a bad experience is all cheers!


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I can't say for sure, as I haven't grown them out personally, but I would be wary of anything baring the DP label. Much better genetics are available these days.
> 
> 
> Gee, did someone get their feelings hurt? Sorry we talked honestly and openly about our experiences in front of you. We should have realized that DP's Blueberry is your favorite and that only your opinion on it matters. Next time, I'll be sure to put a "trigger warning" at the top of my post, so you can avoid having another FBSD (fan boy stress disorder) episode.
> ...


They were a 3 pack of DP Blue Auto Mazar freebies so no skin off my back right? I'll be putting them up with some Skywalker Autos in the next cpl weeks. I've run blueberries before (unsure of breeder) and it hermied on me every time I ran it. Wasnt the best BB flavor as well, but I want to say they were DP so I found this thread interesting.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 20, 2016)

miketaco said:


> not at all they are just my fav from anything ive grown outta many other company's and local stuffs from co. and i wouldn't want anyone to turn there heads away cause *several people* had a bad experience is all cheers!


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 20, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Dutch passion
> 
> Got their blue diesel hope its some dank!


should come out fire, I once had a pheno that was super awesome, Ive used a good female in some pollen chuck project and all seeds are producing great great plants. Blue City Diesel X (PennyWise X Senora Ampero)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I think that's the main issue with DP's blueberry, that one awesome pheno is so rare, mainly due to the fact of their gear being F2's and F3's. DJ took his parent plants with him and DP were left with the F1 seeds to go with. F2 generation has so many pheno's!


I'm not sure why I didn't pick up on that, duh. Stoner moment I guess. Them being f2 and f3 would make sense because the variation was outrageous. But given you grow enough of those beans or get lucky, you most likely will find a nice pheno. My 02 pheno was probably seed stock from those first few runs with DJ's gear. Back in 2002 there wasn't nearly as much seed buying going on so I'm sure product sat on the shelves for long periods before selling out.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 20, 2016)

miketaco said:


> i would only say the only this they miss lead on was the picture mine did not turn out all crazy purple and blue hue's but the smell was on point and the smoke is like my kryptonite it was pretty heavy(also the homies till this day is our personal fav) and i wouldn't say its the grower something just went wrong on there end or it was just not good enough to there standards im still not sure but you made a good choice and we gotta hear from you personally what do you think ill be waiting on that one and hopefully others till then peace! oh and the beans are fucking costly even dj short and others blue i just had humbolts blue dream haze seedling got eating up by some fuckin pest outside 20$ for a good meal to w/e bug that was thanks again yea little critter


That picture they advertise is very appealing made me want some know doubt sucks it dont come out looking like that lol they are still probably using one of Dj pics


----------



## miketaco (Sep 20, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> That picture they advertise is very appealing made me want some know doubt sucks it dont come out looking like that lol they are still probably using one of Dj pics


yea dont let it fool you tho it smells blue as can be and the potency is all there. dj short comes pretty close to the pic and is still a potency cant go wrong either way im going to re order dj's just to refresh my remember correctly


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not sure why I didn't pick up on that, duh. Stoner moment I guess. Them being f2 and f3 would make sense because the variation was outrageous. But given you grow enough of those beans or get lucky, you most likely will find a nice pheno. My 02 pheno was probably seed stock from those first few runs with DJ's gear. Back in 2002 there wasn't nearly as much seed buying going on so I'm sure product sat on the shelves for long periods before selling out.


Lol, all good my man, I do it all the time!! 
I would hazard a guess and say you're right, your 02 beans were from DJ's work with DP! I think it was after that DJ moved on. Ah the good old days! I must get back to popping my blueberry beans from 97, they were from DJ back then!


----------



## Grojak (Sep 21, 2016)

DJ BB is great indica or sativa if you get the old school you'll be happy

Call me bias but my cross of DJ Blueberry x Blue Satelite 2.2 (joint project betwen breeder steve and DJ) is better...


----------



## Grojak (Sep 21, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> This is the '99 Blueberry Sativa clone only aka Outkast cut aka Lems Cut.


Lem's cut lol PNW awesome stuff there!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Grojak said:


> DJ BB is great indica or sativa if you get the old school you'll be happy
> 
> Call me bias but my cross of DJ Blueberry x Blue Satelite 2.2 (joint project betwen breeder steve and DJ) is better...


Do you sell your beans anywhere man? I'd be keen to pick some up if i can get them.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2016)

I've seen some nice looking blueberry plants from DP... too bad they all hermie. Maybe you could find one that doesn't?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 21, 2016)

I really liked my blueberry cheesecake from female seeds


----------



## astronomikl (Sep 21, 2016)

I keep thinking about the Peak seeds blueberry....... has anyone tried that one??


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

Nah not familiar with peaks seeds 
Will have to look into them i want all BLUEBERRY i can get


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

Should have named this thread the search for the missing true blueberry pheno lol


----------



## alaskachic (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi. So I grew Ilgm blueberry 3 times over last few months. Good sweet sticky too. My gf flowered hers for 100 days all summer up here. It was amazing,bettet than mine. It was my clones too! Tall & skinny,was more a sativa dominant. I hear DJ Short is the absolute best. Much luck & grow lovely


----------



## Grojak (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do you sell your beans anywhere man? I'd be keen to pick some up if i can get them.


Got some places I'm trying to hook up with I have a few lines that are ready for the masses (Apollo 11 x BS 2.2, Chemdawg x Bubblgum, Dynamite x Bubblegum, ATF x BS 2.2 and a ton to work through). Currently searching through KK Strawberry Cough x BS 2.2. Not sure about this one though might keep my F1 as breeding only but F2's for sure. I'm going to cross it back to a sativa blueberry (see post 157 thats the one). The Bluesatelite is 75% DJ's Sativa Blueberry crossed to my 55 day indica is amazing blueberries. That F1 crossed to the 55 day sativa blueberry is just going to be epic I feel.


----------



## Grojak (Sep 21, 2016)

Speaking of Lem's cut... if you can find them Lemonhoko's Green Beanz Seeds has that 55 day sativa BX'd


----------



## weedemart (Sep 21, 2016)

dj blueberry is the best and original bb.

one of the strain i would pay 200$ for 10 beans.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Grojak said:


> Got some places I'm trying to hook up with I have a few lines that are ready for the masses (Apollo 11 x BS 2.2, Chemdawg x Bubblgum, Dynamite x Bubblegum, ATF x BS 2.2 and a ton to work through). Currently searching through KK Strawberry Cough x BS 2.2. Not sure about this one though might keep my F1 as breeding only but F2's for sure. I'm going to cross it back to a sativa blueberry (see post 157 thats the one). The Bluesatelite is 75% DJ's Sativa Blueberry crossed to my 55 day indica is amazing blueberries. That F1 crossed to the 55 day sativa blueberry is just going to be epic I feel.


Sounds good man, keep me posted!! 
I've also got a few crosses of my pre 2000 blueberry that I hit to Shark Shock, Shiva Skunk and Skunk 1 if you want any.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

weedemart said:


> dj blueberry is the best and original bb.
> 
> one of the strain i would pay 200$ for 10 beans.


Agreed, I'd still pay it as well!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2016)

astronomikl said:


> I keep thinking about the Peak seeds blueberry....... has anyone tried that one??


Probably the best version. His latest generation Mike has claimed is his best too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Probably the best version. His latest generation Mike has claimed is his best too.


I keep forgetting about Mike's BB, he got his original beans from DJ too, I believe. He has worked it the best IMO, still equally as good, if not better than DJ's.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry guys gotta ask who the heck is mike lol ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2016)

Mike runs Peak seeds, a canadian breeder. Legit stuff and some great outdoor gear.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

Popped a BLUEBERRY auto from speed seeds today just for the hell of it ill be happy with 20-28 grams in 2months something to hold me down while my longer strains are still doing they thing.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mike runs Peak seeds, a canadian breeder. Legit stuff and some great outdoor gear.


Thanks for the info.Is some of his gear for indoor to?specificly the blueberry


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, his strains are great indoor, it just his skunk, northern light and a couple other do well outdoor too.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a BC bud depot regular blueberry seed i wonder if its legit


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, his strains are great indoor, it just his skunk, northern light and a couple other do well outdoor too.


Best site to check his gear out?
Peakseeds.com? Lol i dont know


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Best site to check his gear out?
> Peakseeds.com? Lol i dont know


http://peakseedsbc.com/


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> I have a BC bud depot regular blueberry seed i wonder if its legit


BC Bud depot are known knockoffs hey, they would be an F3 or F4 from somewhere lol


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

I have the best bb seeds there are. Ive devoted my whole cannabis experience into reviving the yum yum pheno and also grapberry flavors


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

Not bragging. I just have every bb cross you could possibpy make almost. Except gsc. But have crossed to grandmas sugar cookies


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> http://peakseedsbc.com/


Thanks


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

I have many seeds and diff gen and bx


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

It took years to stabilize the yum yum as well as test diff bb and dynasty genetics stabilize them then cross. Made f2 seeds this uear


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 21, 2016)

Fred johnson said:


> Not bragging. I just have every bb cross you could possibpy make almost. Except gsc. But have crossed to grandmas sugar cookies





Fred johnson said:


> It took years to stabilize the yum yum as well as test diff bb and dynasty genetics stabilize them then cross. Made f2 seeds this uear


Nice man how long did you have left till harvest from that pic?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Best site to check his gear out?
> Peakseeds.com? Lol i dont know


peakseedsbc.com The other is a rip off knock off.


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

I dont really have the vest strain haha. I love it though. I literally tested all hucklebwrry and blueberry crosses to add new blood into the inbred yum yum. The yum yum had lost some vigour and had not so tight nodes. Also scent wasnt strong at all. There was a honey suckle pheno. Grape/berry. And a skunky typ berry flavor. Ultimately went with a dynasty genetics strain and now am working on f3s which will be done in few weeks.


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Nice man how long did you have left till harvest from that pic?


About 2 weeks


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

Heres her sister. Started her later in year. Better pheno. Week 5


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

Shes a frosty one but not tru yum yum. You can see the pheno in her though


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

I have huckleberry and crosses 
bbf2 and bbf2 x skunk. Bb x shiva. Bb x shark shock blue dream. Blue magoo bx2. Anyone want to callaborate on the blues holler.


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

And fake yum yum of course


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Sep 22, 2016)

Fred johnson said:


> I have huckleberry and crosses
> bbf2 and bbf2 x skunk. Bb x shiva. Bb x shark shock blue dream. Blue magoo bx2. Anyone want to callaborate on the blues holler.


I wish i had some of my own crosses like yours @Fred johnson 
So i can team up with you bro But im not on your level yet not even gonna lie. With that being said it sounds and looks like you have some fire ass crosses and are a awesome grower. I would love to run any of your BLUEBERRY crosses if possible let me know maybe we can trade or something HMU


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 22, 2016)

Actually the only crosses i take credit for are saving the last good bb x gdp genetics (yum yum) it was very stabilized but lacked a little in vigor and i wanted to add a little diversity into it. I used one of dynastys blue strains which was a true breeding/ibl. Actually used an f2 of it. It definitely dod the job but i still have a little work watering down the dynasty side in the yum yum and breeding back to dynasty blue also. So ill have 2 lines. It was actually a mate of mine on here that did all the bb skunk crosses. Bbyy and a dynasty blue are the only strains ive ever actually worked and selected progeny. I only kept 2 good females this year. There are still plenty of f1s and f2s to pheno hunt. Let the search begin.


----------



## Feezekid420 (Sep 22, 2016)

Dj short. Hands down its the original blueberry. I'm growin it now. So so sweet smelling


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 22, 2016)

I honestly dont know if the yum yum i received is bb x gdp. Or others suggest it was bb x durban poison. Some say it was just a pheno lol. But mine do throw purple ones towards the end. I will honestly never know. The guy who gifted me the old seeds told me gdp x bb


----------



## Moe Flo (Sep 22, 2016)

Here you go the Bruce Lee of Blueberry, Dabney, cut only.


----------



## Grojak (Sep 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> BC Bud depot are known knockoffs hey, they would be an F3 or F4 from somewhere lol


The industry is full of knock offs... everyone knocks off everyone... fuck everyone loves Exotic Genetics.. I knew him when he was just growing out Starfighter for the first time. Thats what pup him on the map, winning a seed auction for 4k and than F2's those...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2016)

Grojak said:


> The industry is full of knock offs... everyone knocks off everyone... fuck everyone loves Exotic Genetics.. I knew him when he was just growing out Starfighter for the first time. Thats what pup him on the map, winning a seed auction for 4k and than F2's those...


Difference being that a lot of the knock offs are F3's, F4's etc with no working of the genetics, just open pollunations, hence the amount of variation. IMO you can't beat the original but you can get close with PeakSeeds and Sagarmartha.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 23, 2016)

*pollinations


----------



## Grojak (Sep 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Difference being that a lot of the knock offs are F3's, F4's etc with no working of the genetics, just open pollunations, hence the amount of variation. IMO you can't beat the original but you can get close with PeakSeeds and Sagarmartha.


You know this to be fact? I can't verify this anywhere.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Sep 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mr Nice?? Since when has Mr Nice had blueberry?


Blueberry Nice


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 24, 2016)

Warriorbuds said:


> Blueberry Nice


Ah rightio, not a Mr Nice company strain but uses the strain Mr Nice.


----------



## sanjuan (Sep 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nothing cannabinoid-rich will feel like opiates, nor vice versa. Opiates work on your Mu, Kappa, and Delta opioid receptors. Cannabinoids work on your CB1 and CB2 receptors.
> 
> Want opiates but don't want to die of an overdose? Buy kratom.


Off topic but right now is the last chance to buy kratom legally in the US--it has been emergency reclassified to SCHEDULE ONE--_another plant_, SCHEDULE ONE.


----------



## MLO (Dec 5, 2016)

Seedsmans is true to what I've read on by. High depends on how far u take it. Fat calyx. Little purpling on calyx in late flower. Of course I love all of seedsmans own stock.


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 5, 2016)

Dabney Blueberry day 5. She's Olivating.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 5, 2016)

MLO said:


> Seedsmans is true to what I've read on by. High depends on how far u take it. Fat calyx. Little purpling on calyx in late flower. Of course I love all of seedsmans own stock.


SEEDSMAN HUH,, i got a killer afghan and skunk from them,,,guess ill have to order the blue berry..
spliff seeds blue berry i ran 3 feminized and each was different but ONE has the berry smell n taste and even gets that velvet blue color in the last weeks of bloom,,buds are a bit fluffy as i like dense buds,,but still very good bud...


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 5, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> SEEDSMAN HUH,, i got a killer afghan and skunk from them,,,guess ill have to order the blue berry..
> spliff seeds blue berry i ran 3 feminized and each was different but ONE has the berry smell n taste and even gets that velvet blue color in the last weeks of bloom,,buds are a bit fluffy as i like dense buds,,but still very good bud...


Would love to see pic's. This is my first Blueberry. I'm a hard bud man myself BTW.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 5, 2016)

Moe Flo said:


> Dabney Blueberry day 5. She's Olivating.
> 
> View attachment 3846293


She looks as sweet as she will turn out. I guarantee that.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 5, 2016)

given that I have found a wicked blueberry muffin pheno in a home made cross I made with blue city diesel crossed with a couple other strains "I would say BCD might be a nice place to start hunting.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 5, 2016)

MLO said:


> Seedsmans is true to what I've read on by. High depends on how far u take it. Fat calyx. Little purpling on calyx in late flower. Of course I love all of seedsmans own stock.


Just put a seedsman blueberry in coco vs a HSO sour blueberry.

I'm still looking for the elusive "blueberry" that I had back in 2002 when it seemed like that blueberry flavor would be around forever. The pheno I had was from dutch passion and it looked just like their old promo, blue, red and violet hues, potent and super delicious. She was one of the crinkle leaf slow growers but top notch. I failed to hang on to clones and she gone. Since then I have yet to taste similar blueberry flavor and figured I'd try these two versions.

Edit:
I have an HSO blue dream at 60 days flower that smells like blueberry, apparently this comes out late flower because I just did the scratch and sniff and its straight blueberry but last week it was only floral hazey. So hopefully she taste like she now smells.


----------



## petedav (Dec 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Besides DJ's I can also recommend Sagarmartha's Blueberry Bud, it's very close to DJ's original. Grows really fat indica leaves so it's more to the afghani heritage and it packs a solid punch. Nothing like the stretch indica used these days!


try sagarmarthers doubble bubble berry its got an exotic blueberry smell and tastes Awsome too.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 6, 2016)

one thing I have heard is that blueberry smell is hard to get, even if you buy blueberry strains, be prepared to grow a lot females from seeds before you find a pronounce blueberry flavour. I find some smells are easier to get than other, I have had a lot of coffee smells, lemony, piney ... I got the say for me it's the first time I find a plant that really smells loud blueberry, blueberry, muffins, actually. lol! Another one I have been trying to find is strawberry, There was never a time where I thought oh yeah that is undeniably strawberry... I dont think I even ever had hints of strawberry smells in my weed, and Ive grown strawberry OG, strawberry Sour Diesel, Strawberry amnesia, chupacabra ... long story short, be prepared to hunt for a long time unless you go find someone with a clone...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> one thing I have heard is that blueberry smell is hard to get, even if you buy blueberry strains, be prepared to grow a lot females from seeds before you find a pronounce blueberry flavour. I find some smells are easier to get than other, I have had a lot of coffee smells, lemony, piney ... I got the say for me it's the first time I find a plant that really smells loud blueberry, blueberry, muffins, actually. lol! Another one I have been trying to find is strawberry, There was never a time where I thought oh yeah that is undeniably strawberry... I dont think I even ever had hints of strawberry smells in my weed, and Ive grown strawberry OG, strawberry Sour Diesel, Strawberry amnesia, chupacabra ... long story short, be prepared to hunt for a long time unless you go find someone with a clone...


I found a strawberry-ish pheno in delicious seeds critical sensi star and a raspberry-ish pheno of their critical jack herer too.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 6, 2016)

The Dabney Blueberry is a def bigtime smell/taste of blueberry. Of course its clone only but its the real deal.


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 6, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> The Dabney Blueberry is a def bigtime smell/taste of blueberry. Of course its clone only but its the real deal.


The Sour Diesel of Blueberry!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 7, 2016)

Fred johnson said:


> I have huckleberry and crosses
> bbf2 and bbf2 x skunk. Bb x shiva. Bb x shark shock blue dream. Blue magoo bx2. Anyone want to callaborate on the blues holler.


I've run dynasty's bluniverse and it was fire. Very frosty. Smell was a sugary blueberry/grape. Im running huckleberry kush v3 right now. dynasty's blu crosses are definitely legit.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 7, 2016)

Moe Flo said:


> The Sour Diesel of Blueberry!


Yep bro, we are keeping the Dabney Dream alive, maybe we can find someone to make a trade for a East Coast Sour Diesel or a Gorrila Glue #4 clone? Lol.


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 7, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> Yep bro, we are keeping the Dabney Dream alive, maybe we can find someone to make a trade for a East Coast Sour Diesel or a Gorrila Glue #4 clone? Lol.


That's what PM's are made of. Me likey the Gorrila Glue #4.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Dec 8, 2016)

Moe Flo said:


> Dabney Blueberry day 5. She's Olivating.
> 
> View attachment 3846293


I've heard that cut really smells/tastes like blueberry. Even non smoker's can recognize it. Did you get it from a dispensary?


----------



## DrCannaPath (Dec 8, 2016)

Currently, I'm running seedsmans blueberry and shes the first bb i run .... she geows vigorously and is pretty much taking over the tent. Will find out about yield and smoke report soon 

Check out my new QuadStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/
and my previous TriStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes and yes. It's a personal cut from a friend.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 9, 2016)

anybody know of a high yield blue strain? i have blue dream HSO, blue power white lable, berry bomb bomb seeds, bcbd blue berry, and a bunch more feminized and regular spliff blue berry seeds..oh just planted blue angel freedom of seeds, have 3 fems a couple weeks in veg,,short,wide leaves, still to young to say much else.. any of these have a chance of yhaving the berry smell n taste but with BIG yields? has anyone run any of these?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 9, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> anybody know of a high yield blue strain? i have blue dream HSO, blue power white lable, berry bomb bomb seeds, bcbd blue berry, and a bunch more feminized and regular spliff blue berry seeds..oh just planted blue angel freedom of seeds, have 3 fems a couple weeks in veg,,short,wide leaves, still to young to say much else.. any of these have a chance of yhaving the berry smell n taste but with BIG yields? has anyone run any of these?


Real deal blueberry yields nicely and blueberry crosses too.


----------



## Gaz29 (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a pack of 'blueberry twist ' from advanced female seeds.., Also got blueberry ghost og >- haven't tried either of them yet. > (I think they're from oss co.)
Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 10, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Real deal blueberry yields nicely and blueberry crosses too.


never heard of real deal seed bank.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> never heard of real deal seed bank.


No not a seed bank. I just mean DJ short's blueberry was a big yielder.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 10, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> anybody know of a high yield blue strain?


 The Dabney blueberry is a high-yielder if you top good during veg I've had some good size colas on it also , it's probably the best blueberry strain I've ever ran it will always be a staple in my grow room


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 11, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No not a seed bank. I just mean DJ short's blueberry was a big yielder.


i refuse to lose more money on DJ blue berry today..in 1998 i got killer seeds from DJ but in 2013 i bought 5 feminized bb seeds from dj over 125 dollars for seeds that wouldnt even pop,,luckily the seed co i order from gave me 125 worth of other seeds but DJ would NOT replace the seeds i paid for... maybe the seeds are old, idk but i was very displeased.. so the hunt for a decent blue berry continues ...the ones i grew in 99 wer good yielders, i ordered threw marc emry back then seeds wer much much cheaper and far more uniform.. idk what happend now seeds are all over the place, no 2 alike..packs of ten rarely contain ONE that resembles the write up and pix.. so i take the best male n female and stabilize but rarely do i end up with seeds that resemble the write up and pix that got me buying that strain to begin with... its sad that i have to pay for seeds that i have to work on just to get uniform results,,, i guess i do far more back crossing than the seed companies just crossing a male n female and selling the seeds for crazy cash,, anybody can do that..sorry im ranting,,it just PISSES me OFF


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2016)

You're preaching to the choir brother. I bought a pack of Dutch Passion's blueberry in 2002 from Kind seeds in canada. All seeds were nice and tiger striped and tiny. My friends and I split the pack I got 4 beans, my buddy got 3 and my other buddy got three. I ended up getting three females from my beans, 2 were what I called green stemmed and they had no coloration but yielded real well and still had a berry flavor. The third female was purple stemmed and she was phenomenal. Just like the dutch passion's promo picture with red, blue and violet hues and one of the best tasting weed I've ever smoked, potent to boot. My one other buddy got one female and she was a purple stem too, but all 4 females had that blueberry flavor. We thought it would be around for ever so we got lax with the clones and eventually lost them due to neglect. My crinkle leaf promo cut still haunts me to this day.

Like you I've tried buying dutch passions feminized and regulars with no happy results. I know DJ worked with dutch passions around 2001 so dutch passion had the real deal for a brief moment in time but I believe they lost those genetics. The super purple blueberry I had was crinkle leaf mutant that vegged slow and rumor has it as the breeders tried to breed that mutantion out of the line they lost something in the mix. Whether they lost the original parents or inbred too much I'm not sure but according to "Jd short" that's just speculation. All I know is I haven't seen or tasted anything similar in over 14 years.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 11, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're preaching to the choir brother. I bought a pack of Dutch Passion's blueberry in 2002 from Kind seeds in canada. All seeds were nice and tiger striped and tiny. My friends and I split the pack I got 4 beans, my buddy got 3 and my other buddy got three. I ended up getting three females from my beans, 2 were what I called green stemmed and they had no coloration but yielded real well and still had a berry flavor. The third female was purple stemmed and she was phenomenal. Just like the dutch passion's promo picture with red, blue and violet hues and one of the best tasting weed I've ever smoked, potent to boot. My one other buddy got one female and she was a purple stem too, but all 4 females had that blueberry flavor. We thought it would be around for ever so we got lax with the clones and eventually lost them due to neglect. My crinkle leaf promo cut still haunts me to this day.
> 
> Like you I've tried buying dutch passions feminized and regulars with no happy results. I know DJ worked with dutch passions around 2001 so dutch passion had the real deal for a brief moment in time but I believe they lost those genetics. The super purple blueberry I had was crinkle leaf mutant that vegged slow and rumor has it as the breeders tried to breed that mutantion out of the line they lost something in the mix. Whether they lost the original parents or inbred too much I'm not sure but according to "Jd short" that's just speculation. All I know is I haven't seen or tasted anything similar in over 14 years.



very SAD.. i wish i could go back to 99 and buy thousands of seeds just to store away for today.. they say genetics today are better than back then,,,that may be true in 1 out of 100 seeds..but back then all the seeds wer uniform, true to the write up n pix


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> very SAD.. i wish i could go back to 99 and buy thousands of seeds just to store away for today.. they say genetics today are better than back then,,,that may be true in 1 out of 100 seeds..but back then all the seeds wer uniform, true to the write up n pix


I'd have to say so. Before California's medical started up there was less demand so breeder's had to put out top notch uniformed genetics but nowadays they just take what ever strain is hyped up and pollinate it with another hyped strain, no testing, no uniformity. Just all a gamble on getting what you're looking for. 

Hell nowadays you can't find a keeper in stables like serious seeds AK47, sensi seeds Jack Herer or anything else it seems without buying ten packs or something ridiculous.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 12, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd have to say so. Before California's medical started up there was less demand so breeder's had to put out top notch uniformed genetics but nowadays they just take what ever strain is hyped up and pollinate it with another hyped strain, no testing, no uniformity. Just all a gamble on getting what you're looking for.
> 
> Hell nowadays you can't find a keeper in stables like serious seeds AK47, sensi seeds Jack Herer or anything else it seems without buying ten packs or something ridiculous.


you aint kidding,, i had real bad luck with sensi seeds, super skunk= super crap, shiva skunk= junk, i have several serious seeds bubble gums,, had 10 planted 4 got 1 nice female but used her to cross with TH SEEDS bubble gum as the th had a more indica structure,finished a week sooner, and the crystalization is like white widow... ive been running the TH b.gum for 2+ years now,,ive planted hundreds of seeds but havnt found a go0od replacement for her..i only planted 2 fem TH b.gums and i was really happy,uniform, and just like the pix and write up.. i have 6 seeds left, i hope they are all like the 2 i planted,, then i made S1's off her too,,hundreds of s1's feminized.. i did see some variation in the S1's i made tho...


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 12, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> i refuse to lose more money on DJ blue berry today..in 1998 i got killer seeds from DJ but in 2013 i bought 5 feminized bb seeds from dj over 125 dollars for seeds that wouldnt even pop,,luckily the seed co i order from gave me 125 worth of other seeds but DJ would NOT replace the seeds i paid for... maybe the seeds are old, idk but i was very displeased..


Curious where you got the seeds from as DJ Short does NOT produce feminized seeds. Unless you meant the Dutch Passion version of blueberry...


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 12, 2016)

Blueberry IS the strain!

You mean who makes the best seed? DJ's line has degraded over the years as the sourced parents change in time.....I mean you don't make seeds from the same exact plants every run.....If he makes it again - his.....

The best pheo of BB is the "muffin cut"......Have fun hunting that down .....I hear it can be found yet - cutting only


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Dec 12, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> The Dabney blueberry is a high-yielder if you top good during veg I've had some good size colas on it also , it's probably the best blueberry strain I've ever ran it will always be a staple in my grow room


Would love to get my hands on this strain. Doesn't seem to be easily accessible though, do dispensaries not carry it often? Seems like it is usually sourced between growers. You would think if it were that good they would be selling it, or breeders would be making crosses with it.

Maybe it's a marketing issue. Prolly could rename it swinging purple gorilla balls kush and make a fortune.


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 27, 2016)

Dabney Blueberry day 27. The bigger one is a little younger.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 29, 2016)

Moe Flo said:


> Dabney Blueberry day 27. The bigger one is a little younger.
> 
> View attachment 3861912
> View attachment 3861915


Looking pretty good there....bet your loving that clone only smell. Lol


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 29, 2016)

Smells like Blueberry poptarts. Real tight node spacing to. I can blame some of that on the HID.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 29, 2016)

I have seeds of dj shorts OLD BLUEBERRY that was back crossed one time laying around.I would let some of them go to the rite person that would make me some fem, beans and give me back some to grow..ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 29, 2016)

you can send me a pm if you would like to talk about the blueberry..ky


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2016)

HSO sour blueberry on the left and seedsman's blueberry, both feminized. The seedsman has the same fat fan leaf blades that my old cut of dutch passion had except the DP cut was a twisted leaf pheno. I doubt this seedsman will even come close to that old mutant cut, flavor or color wise but hopefully it'll be more indica than the sour blueberry. The HSO has semi broad leaf blades so it might be on the indica side too but who knows. I would like to find a nice indica because I have a nice sour kosher for a sativa high. Cheers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> I have seeds of dj shorts OLD BLUEBERRY that was back crossed one time laying around.I would let some of them go to the rite person that would make me some fem, beans and give me back some to grow..ky


Are these the ones I gave you?


----------



## astronomikl (Jan 26, 2017)

what about peak seeds blueberry...... is it any good??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

astronomikl said:


> what about peak seeds blueberry...... is it any good??


Anything from Peak Seeds is good man! I've grown out his northernberry and skunkberry and they were delicious to say the least!


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd have to say REAL M.O.B. would have to be one of my favorites in the Blueberry Category! Unfortunately it's a Clone Only Strain & Most Attempts at Reversing it have been unsuccessful so most people don't have access to The Real cut


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Anything from Peak Seeds is good man! I've grown out his northernberry and skunkberry and they were delicious to say the least!


Skunkberry ! Fucking Yum . Haven't seen that in a few years!


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Jan 26, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> i would love to try dj short blue berry,, i bought 5 seeds at 25 bucks per seed 2 years ago and not ONE popped!!! i refuse to buy more..so i bought bcbd blue berry, spliff seeds blue berry, and seedsmans blue berry..havnt run the bcbd or seedsman, but i planted 2 spliff ble berry fem seeds, both have a very good structure n berry smell, but no blue colors.. i have 6 regular and 4 feminized seeds of spliff left and 10 regular seedsman and 12 regular bcbd seeds... i was going to try dutch passions but havnt heard any good things here..do any seed companies have a stable line of blue berry that come from dj's original line? any thoughts on sagmartha seeds blue berry? sais its a line off running hundreds of dj shorts bb and then stabilizing the best ones??



M.O.B. is Dj Shorts Blueberry x Jerry Berry


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 26, 2017)

Original - Muffin cut - clone only DANK!


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jan 26, 2017)

SnapCrackle said:


> West Coast? I'd have thought glue has spread just about everywhere by now.


In Fl. Was going to make a trade for a glue but after the RIU member in MI got my clone only cuts he backed out on sending me the glue.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2017)

RockStarGrower said:


> In Fl. Was going to make a trade for a glue but after the RIU member in MI got my clone only cuts he backed out on sending me the glue.


Put em on blast


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 26, 2017)

RockStarGrower said:


> In Fl. Was going to make a trade for a glue but after the RIU member in MI got my clone only cuts he backed out on sending me the glue.


Wow, thats lame as f*ck.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

SnapCrackle said:


> Did you grow his blueberry?
> 
> I bought like 30 and gave 10 to a buddy to grow. I wasn't impressed with what he did with them. Could have just been his fault or just didn't get the right pheno, but they were fluffy and sorta bland smelling. It was enough for me to not bother with the rest. I've seen one grower online that found a nice looking pheno though. My buddy had like 8 females all pretty uniform. This was like 5 yrs ago maybe it's been worked more since then.


Nah man, I havent grown his blueberry, have seen many people grow it though and like your buddy, they have all looked very uniform. I'd say your.other friend may have made an error to get fluffy airy buds hey.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jan 26, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Put em on blast


 What is blast?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 26, 2017)

RockStarGrower said:


> What is blast?


Call him out.. Put his name out, let everyone know..


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Are these the ones I gave you?


yes I think so


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jan 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Call him out.. Put his name out, let everyone know..


, We all know whats up.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 27, 2017)

RockStarGrower said:


> Yeah two other guys got scammed also by same guy "Stonironi" prob more, Its on the "chuckers Paradise" thread. "Stonironi" already deleated his account here and prob got a new one. The mods already deleated most of the post but left the one up of the guys calling "Stonironi" out for taking other peoples cuts and nothing in return using "its illegal" excuse. But funny how he pm'd us for the trades, We all know whats up.


Damn, that's messed up! I know RIU doesn't and can't condone it, but that's a shitbag/chickenshit move regardless of any other context.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 27, 2017)

Damn, so it wasn't illegal when he recieved the cuts? 
I know theres 2 sides to every story, but damn its not looking too good for stonis rep


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 27, 2017)

Whoa#Bubb said:


> M.O.B. is Dj Shorts Blueberry x Jerry Berry


ive ha mob for a couple years.. idk how everyone says blueberry.. it tastes nothing like blueberries.. taste like strawberry syrup extremely and some earthy tones


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Jan 29, 2017)

oldtymemusic said:


> ive ha mob for a couple years.. idk how everyone says blueberry.. it tastes nothing like blueberries.. taste like strawberry syrup extremely and some earthy tones



Well idk where you got your cut from but mine came from the guy that created m.o.b. and it came from the original mother plant& the strains taste profile can't fully be described but mine definitely does taste like blueberry !


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 29, 2017)

Whoa#Bubb said:


> Well idk where you got your cut from but mine came from the guy that created m.o.b. and it came from the original mother plant& the strains taste profile can't fully be described but mine definitely does taste like blueberry !


the guy I got it from did say there might be two phenos.. but this one def strawberry, I mean its black and white against blueberry. and has pink candy looking balls deep in the bud sometimes. strawberry syrup/ musty earthy.. your right cant be fully described.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 29, 2017)

Someone else mentioned M.O.B. in the thread "The Fruitiest Strain?" and said it was one of the best fruit strains they had.
I think it was @lio lacidem


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2017)

Well I can tell you my seedsman's blueberry is weak sauce. It's at 29 days of flower and barely has any resin with only a very very faint berryish scent. Compared to the hso sour blueberry I'm running with her, she's a turd. I'm sure you can find much better phenos in seedsman's bean but I doubt I'll ever actually buy them from him. Lol


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

I had been reading on this site, over the past few years of DP changing it's strain of blueberry. It made me almost sad because having kids awhile back..I had to say bye bye to my pretty '08 DP blueberry (and Burmese strawberry kush!!!) ladies and stick to growing produce only for sale do to the wifey's objections (and real lack of time). If your passion is in the allure, taste and odor of blueberry, DP HAD IT! 

I couldn't take it anymore and opportunity knocked for a spot to grow...I had to see for myself how bad this strain had gotten. 

That all said...I started my project in August from the non-auto femmes a buddy had just started. He got only 60 - 70 gram yields per plant and that was much less than I had gotten from my last dp blueberry run (lightest 119gm on a midget with only 3 branches and one 147gm upside down cherry shaped hedge. 

I could see immediately in the clones the "mutant" leaf crinckles as described in many of the posts I had read about the new strain. It was extremely different from the old do strain but not all the leaves? 3/4 looked like the original leaves of my old blueberry with deep purple and blue stems to the fan leaves. But something was different? 

Let the experimenting and fun begin! I didn't want to waste my time and I get so emotionally attached to my plants that I've never really done a half ass grow job ever. I wanted to flip my light on 12 SO BAD as soon as she got 2 ft tall after about 4 weeks 24hr t5 8x4ft. I was keeping the humidity pretty steady at about 65%, 20ml cns17/5ml cal mag/pH down (6.3 is what I had in my notes for dp blueberry) in 1/2 fox farm ocean,1/8 perlite,1/8 wormcast manure from growing power (hey Will Allen!)

It had been SO long since my last grow..I was hyping terribly to see some buds pop! I had all my personal notes saying the opposite of many of the current posts about DP blueberry:
HARD TO GROW: Not as far as my notes said. I wrote a comparison in 2008 too the strawberry Kush I was growing and the Kush was like a Diva! She would get pissed at everything..too much water.. Not enough water..too far from the light... Too close to the light... Nutrient burn! Big but... Those Kush girls gave over 500gm one plant (5ft tall in my 8x8x4 tent and took 90 days from flip!!!)

I didn't let my anxiousness get the better of me. I only had one plant, and it had these unknown to me mutant leaves (at least 3 out of 4) so better safe than sorry. Turned dp blueberry at 2ft and turned into 4 different clones. Here is where shit gets really weird. 

Over the next 4 weeks I got a crazy idea... Lets try some stuff I hadn't done since childhood. Reverse stress treatment involving a more greenhouse type environment and aggressive feeding regiment. I kept the humidity at 80% day 65% night and heavy on the co2 at 85-90deg f day 75deg night. 40ml cns17grow in 7 gallon fabric pots of that soil mix listed above. I used upside down crates to elivate and drain into seed tray below.. Watering everyday!!! (it's a no no so don't try that at home.. Can go hellishly wrong)

Guess what... NO ALIEN LEAVES!! WTF!!! Is it the cal mag? Jungle temps? CO2? Overwatering? I've only taken botany in college and truly couldn't tell you why do these are all purely guesses. 

So I have 4 clones.. Non-aliens lol... But growing very differently! I have one to my buddy who gave me his so he can try his hand at a better yield and put my three ladies on 12/12 January 7th. The leaves had gotten almost a dark blue green just like the old dp I grew. 2 I would have sworn came off my old plants from '08 just bustling with nodes I named Belinda and Bertha the blueberry twins due to their uniformity in appearance.. But one that is completely different, twice as tall as the others but more stretching between nodes? And way less nodes after flip? She's still putty.. But so tall I had to call her Tina!

So Berlinda, Bertha and Tina have been transitioned from 20ml cns17/10ml cal mag per gallon/20ml advanced nutes bio bloom one week.. Next same with PK boosting nutes added and nector. All the girls exploded with lil flowers on day 14 everywhere!!! I swapt in the 3000 t5s (still 5 7200 as well) and fed every other day. Plenty of air movement in my tent I should mention.
Day 16 I gave a severe flush with just water and let the ladies dry out overnight. I also switched my temps down 10 degrees and humidity down to 60%. The next day I tore every...i mean every...i mean every fan leaf off.. Any purple stem leaf off and any leaf that had half inch or more stem to it... Let me explain....
I had these ladies so busy after typing 4 times during growth stage.. They were screaming to take there clothes off um! The leaves are SO deep green I knew she could take it! I then tires her down in reverse...lil flowers 2 in from lights... Big flowers 4 in away. 40ml bloom/2 tbs mollaases/12ml pk/10ml cal mag.

Ha ha...buds overnight.. Just like before! It's the same stand dp had back in '08 but my guy just "alienated" her when he started the see somehow. But I got her back!!! She looks identical to before (except Tina she looks a lil like a Tai I grew years ago so tall?) But so many REAL quality bud formation like before.
So I took some pics before defoliation and at day 18 - 19 after removing some clones and labeling them. It's day 23 I pulled over 100 clones from the three, and I'll be switching to my 600 watt over these ladies and moving 3 new cousins back in from that 4th I gave away (did you forget about her???)

I'll post picks of the three girls on day 23 with the new ladies tomorrow!


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

The greenbeanz blueberry bx is where it's at for current seedlines. The right pheno is blueberry funk to the max! Long lasting high and straight pure blueberry terps. Best blueberry I've run and I've run a lot. DJ used to have the funk in there. No idea what happened but I ran a pack a few years ago and it's just not the same. Mostly floral with a little berry in the background. What happened to that line? I ran a cut from his early work a while back that was supreme.


----------



## Strocat (Jan 30, 2017)

I cant believe no one has suggested one of the older go to blueberry in its genetic's strains.. I'm talking about blue mystic by nirvana.. royal queen seeds also does it.

I you dont let it go "too" long .. It will taste like fresh blueberries or like an extra sweet blueberry life saver/jolly rancher.. blueberry candy sweetness.


I have one blue mystic (nirvanas) that will be cut down in one week max.

you can get good smoke (potent) off of blue mystic too.

Here's mine at 69 days flowering.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's been 15 years since I've smoked them.
Blue Moonshine and Blue Heaven.


----------



## Dabby1967 (Jan 30, 2017)

Problem I have always had with Blueberry is that they never actually taste like berry. If you hant to try some bud with a name that matches the flavor, try lemon diesel !!!


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2017)

I just popped 5 JOTI BB and a bag seed BB I got that tasted/smelled like BB Pie.
Wish me luck!!
Also have Exotic Blu Steel in waiting.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

Dabby1967 said:


> Problem I have always had with Blueberry is that they never actually taste like berry. If you hant to try some bud with a name that matches the flavor, try lemon diesel !!!


You just haven't had the right pheno yet. I still remember a blueberry bud I smoked years back that was easily the best tasting weed I ever smoked. All these years later I'm still chasing it. Like sweet blueberry syrup. Most blues nowadays are pretty bland tasting. 

I think I read DJ claim he still uses the same parents. Was it the B130 male that is believed to have had the magic? Been a while since I read up on that whole controversy.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 30, 2017)

i planted 3 fem freedom of seeds blue angels,, romberryxafghan they are now 4 weeks into bloom VERY POWERFULL AROMA


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

Strocat said:


> I cant believe no one has suggested one of the older go to blueberry in its genetic's strains.. I'm talking about blue mystic by nirvana.. royal queen seeds also does it.
> 
> I you dont let it go "too" long .. It will taste like fresh blueberries or like an extra sweet blueberry life saver/jolly rancher.. blueberry candy sweetness.
> 
> ...


How long and wide are those colas?!?! Looks like such amazingly vivid coloration.. Are you using special light spectrum photo lighting?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 30, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> i planted 3 fem freedom of seeds blue angels,, romberryxafghan they are now 4 weeks into bloom VERY POWERFULL AROMA


That's interesting, I've seen a few people have heaps of issues with FOS seeds. I had some FOS Romberry, cant remember if I gave em away or grew them out lol. Romberry x afghan sounds nice, you got any pics mate?


----------



## Strocat (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> How long and wide are those colas?!?! Looks like such amazingly vivid coloration.. Are you using special light spectrum photo lighting?


Im not here to lie or anything... they are not crazy huge or anything. I will prob get a dry harvest weight in good nugs (no bottom shit) of a little more than 2 oz dry.

nothing special lighting wise. You can nowadays grow fire/amazing smoke for less than 100$...I use 2 lights together a mars hydro 300 and a 180 watt ufo both of those are full spectrum LED lights.

I sligthly LST'd this plant and topped it 4 times.. So I have 8 top colas. The colas are decently thick and about 8 inches tall.

Pictures of plants on here can make them look so sooo much bigger then they actually are.. all about angles etc.

The coloring of the plant is pretty spot on though.. alot of blue/purple came out in this one (sometimes youll get a lucky pheno)


----------



## Strocat (Jan 30, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> You just haven't had the right pheno yet. I still remember a blueberry bud I smoked years back that was easily the best tasting weed I ever smoked. All these years later I'm still chasing it. Like sweet blueberry syrup. Most blues nowadays are pretty bland tasting.
> 
> I think I read DJ claim he still uses the same parents. Was it the B130 male that is believed to have had the magic? Been a while since I read up on that whole controversy.


Yeah its all about pheno cashing..

I once had a bubblegum variant (strain call juicy fruit) that was by far the best tasting weed I have ever had in my life.. It literally tasted exactly like you were chewing a piece of juicy fruit gum.. the kind of weed , even if your high youll pack another bowl just to taste it. It had the best flavor I have ever tasted.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Im not here to lie or anything... they are not crazy huge or anything. I will prob get a dry harvest weight in good nugs (no bottom shit) of a little more than 2 oz dry.
> 
> nothing special lighting wise. You can nowadays grow fire/amazing smoke for less than 100$...I use 2 lights together a mars hydro 300 and a 180 watt ufo both of those are full spectrum LED lights.
> 
> ...


Im so impressed with the colors of your ladies.. My DP on day 23 has lots of purple in the stems and just started showing blue leaves on one of the three... So hoping I get more colors over the next 5 weeks now that they're going under the 600 watt hps


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Yeah its all about pheno cashing..
> 
> I once had a bubblegum variant (strain call juicy fruit) that was by far the best tasting weed I have ever had in my life.. It literally tasted exactly like you were chewing a piece of juicy fruit gum.. the kind of weed , even if your high youll pack another bowl just to taste it. It had the best flavor I have ever tasted.


I haven't even been able to find juicy fruit to burn in 3 years  So true you the flavor of the gum! Let me know if you ever get a grow of that going!!!


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> You just haven't had the right pheno yet. I still remember a blueberry bud I smoked years back that was easily the best tasting weed I ever smoked. All these years later I'm still chasing it. Like sweet blueberry syrup. Most blues nowadays are pretty bland tasting.
> 
> I think I read DJ claim he still uses the same parents. Was it the B130 male that is believed to have had the magic? Been a while since I read up on that whole controversy.


Germinating Blue Dream bag seeds  it tasted phenom... Hoping I can replicate the flavor!


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Yeah its all about pheno cashing..
> 
> I once had a bubblegum variant (strain call juicy fruit) that was by far the best tasting weed I have ever had in my life.. It literally tasted exactly like you were chewing a piece of juicy fruit gum.. the kind of weed , even if your high youll pack another bowl just to taste it. It had the best flavor I have ever tasted.


Are you referring to juicy fruit thai? I think I recall there being another juicy fruit cut also. I haven't tried either, but was looking pretty hard at juicy fruit thai x snow lotus from bodhi.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> Germinating Blue Dream bag seeds  it tasted phenom... Hoping I can replicate the flavor!


Blue Dream is another one I never tried. Not as popular over here on the east coast. Heard it tastes great!


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

it's a very stenchy blueberry smell with skunky undertones and a debilitating first toke!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 30, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> Blue Dream is another one I never tried. Not as popular over here on the east coast. Heard it tastes great!


I did blue dream,, smelled like blueberry yogurt for a few weeks then not so much.. weak weak taste


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

Day 23 still only t5 mix spectrum..I want to flip the 600watt on so bad but decided to get a new bulb..I spoil the shit out of my kids lol. Pics of the first blue leaves to form and clones taken day 14 - 20 (over 100 and 0 fatalities!)


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

oldtymemusic said:


> I did blue dream,, smelled like blueberry yogurt for a few weeks then not so much.. weak weak taste


IT doesn't taste very blueberrish.. But the smell is very strong in the batch I have. How was the yield on your dream?


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> Day 23 still only t5 mix spectrum..I want to flip the 600watt on so bad but decided to get a new bulb..I spoil the shit out of my kids lol. Pics of the first blue leaves to form and clones taken day 14 - 20 (over 100 and 0 fatalities!)


Very Berry funk smell coming from tent.. Just noticed tonight!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> IT doesn't taste very blueberrish.. But the smell is very strong in the batch I have. How was the yield on your dream?


I think it was a pretty good yield, it got realy tall and did plump up fairly good. it was hso .


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 30, 2017)

I did it with a blue cheese single I had.. now that has nice flavor. smaller yield and didn't thrive well for me.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh that makes sense now. I thought you were talking about the blue dream clone only cutting. Most everyone says it smells and tastes awesome. Potency is more hit or miss depending how well it's grown and when harvested. 

So HSO has a seedline called blue dream? I hate when seed co's do that it just makes things more confusing.



oldtymemusic said:


> I think it was a pretty good yield, it got realy tall and did plump up fairly good. it was hso .


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

oldtymemusic said:


> I think it was a pretty good yield, it got realy tall and did plump up fairly good. it was hso .


I just discount double checked the blue dream for flavor... There's def some pretty strong blueberry in the exhale.


----------



## Strocat (Jan 30, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> Are you referring to juicy fruit thai? I think I recall there being another juicy fruit cut also. I haven't tried either, but was looking pretty hard at juicy fruit thai x snow lotus from bodhi.


the juicy fruit I had was 7 years ago.. It was an original early 90's cut of the original bubblegum from indiana.. (dude who made bubblegums cousin) crossed with a super super sweet pheno of a thai plant. I'd suck dick for some fem seeds of that exact plant. it wasn't super strong or anything but my god the taste of that smoke was out of this world good.

there is a fem seed of a strain right now you can buy called fruity chronic juice but you'd prob have to buy 100 seeds to find the pheno im talkin about.. same way cup winners are found. I've been smoking top notch dope for 15 years now and in 15 years I've only found 3 strauns i thought were perfect in every way


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

^^^ Is that the cut? I heard it's got the bb muffin smell pretty strong and transfers well @kevinpickford


----------



## Strocat (Jan 30, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> ^^^ Is that the cut? I heard it's got the bb muffin smell pretty strong and transfers well


blue dream is amazing blueberry x haze.. get the right one and it taste amazing... honestly.. ive never had a "bad" tasting blue dream.. the high is outstanding as well.. blue dream just may be my favorite weed.. its alot like green crack in some ways.. fruity taste/hybrid high


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds awwsome! Definitely gotta try her out one day.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 31, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's interesting, I've seen a few people have heaps of issues with FOS seeds. I had some FOS Romberry, cant remember if I gave em away or grew them out lol. Romberry x afghan sounds nice, you got any pics mate?


ill get some pix up soon,,,this is my first try with freedom of seeds so i cant say much other than these blue angels are all very uniform and the smell at 4 weeks is WOW... im also growing 1 dame blanca(white widowxwhite widow) from blimburn, also 4 weeks into 12/12 and she looks awsome,,and 2 burmese kush by th seeds, nice structure but very little smell and buds arent as developed as the angels or widow they all went 12/12 same time after 6 weeks of veg from seed


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 31, 2017)

Strocat said:


> blue dream is amazing blueberry x haze.. get the right one and it taste amazing... honestly.. ive never had a "bad" tasting blue dream.. the high is outstanding as well.. blue dream just may be my favorite weed.. its alot like green crack in some ways.. fruity taste/hybrid high


 i have a packet of 5 feminized blue dream from hso,, i havnt run them yet,, are hso seeds pretty uniform? i want to plant 2 of them and keep 3 for later but u know how it goes,, sometimes u have to plant all to get 1 that is good...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> i have a packet of 5 feminized blue dream from hso,, i havnt run them yet,, are hso seeds pretty uniform? i want to plant 2 of them and keep 3 for later but u know how it goes,, sometimes u have to plant all to get 1 that is good...


1 in 4 will be sativa dom deliciousness, moderate potency and very trichy ...the rest will be more indica leaning and not bad, but not good. I ran the sativa dom twice, it was tasty but not world-beating. Like Super Silver Haze with blueberry notes and a little less potent.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> ill get some pix up soon,,,this is my first try with freedom of seeds so i cant say much other than these blue angels are all very uniform and the smell at 4 weeks is WOW... im also growing 1 dame blanca(white widowxwhite widow) from blimburn, also 4 weeks into 12/12 and she looks awsome,,and 2 burmese kush by th seeds, nice structure but very little smell and buds arent as developed as the angels or widow they all went 12/12 same time after 6 weeks of veg from seed


Cool man, look forward to seeing the pics! Hope all goes well from here too


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 31, 2017)

Houston.......
.... Cough....
...cough..cough
...
WE have lift off!!!! Blue dream bag seed popped! Oh let the journey begin!!!


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 31, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> Houston.......
> .... Cough....
> ...cough..cough
> ...
> WE have lift off!!!! Blue dream bag seed popped! Oh let the journey begin!!!


smokin a L of that same bag to celebrate ta he he


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Feb 1, 2017)

oldtymemusic said:


> the guy I got it from did say there might be two phenos.. but this one def strawberry, I mean its black and white against blueberry. and has pink candy looking balls deep in the bud sometimes. strawberry syrup/ musty earthy.. your right cant be fully described.


Yeah there's a bunch of Variants of the M.o.b. but none match the original!


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Feb 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Someone else mentioned M.O.B. in the thread "The Fruitiest Strain?" and said it was one of the best fruit strains they had.
> I think it was @lio lacidem




Dude they weren't lying! M.o.b. is in my top 5 . It's fucking cranking & tastes absolutely delicious too


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 1, 2017)

how about sagarmatha blueberry? is that any good?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 1, 2017)

Whoa#Bubb said:


> Dude they weren't lying! M.o.b. is in my top 5 . It's fucking cranking & tastes absolutely delicious too


Any pics? Have you run it before?


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 1, 2017)

Day 24 bloom dp blueberry...first taste of 600 watts today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> View attachment 3891103 View attachment 3891102 Day 24 bloom dp blueberry...first taste of 600 watts today


Are those feminized or regulars? Looking good so far cheers.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Feb 2, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> This is the '99 Blueberry Sativa clone only aka Outkast cut aka Lems Cut.


Nice shot man she looks very happy. I'm digging into my f2's of lem's bx line and this is very helpful trying to find her. Mostly I've just seen budshots online so it's nice to see a full plant shot. Wish there were more pics of her out there. What does she smell like?

My f1's had a sweet candy pheno, a loud sour funk pheno, and a gourmet dessert pheno. I've read the cut described as blueberry and baby poo.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Feb 2, 2017)

This is the bb funk pheno. Absolute keeper in every way. Easily the loudest smelling bb I've ever grown. This girl absolutely reeked as strong as any chem, sour, or glue.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Feb 2, 2017)

This is the gourmet bb dessert pheno. Like a bb pastry. Very nice but not as good. Bushy, excellent yield.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Feb 2, 2017)

Mid-flower shot of the candy pheno. Only pic I have of her unfortunately. This girl was very finicky and got a little too close to the light. Wasn't very happy but still produced tight rock hard buds that tasted every bit like she smelled. Heavenly sweet blueberry candy! 

High maintenence and lower yield, but I think she might be the best smoke of the 3. Definitely the best tasting. The funk pheno is right up there too though.


----------



## Mo Flo Fangule (Feb 2, 2017)

Had to cut her early, Dabney day 50.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Feb 3, 2017)

Even at 50 days shes a sweet girl. I usually go 55-60 days. But if you go longer she can get FAT. The longer you let her go the more heavy stone you get. At 55-60 days its great day smoke. Go 8 weeks and shes a great nighttime smoke and alot more of it. 

Mo, I know your liking that blueberry goodness! Lol


----------



## Mo Flo Fangule (Feb 3, 2017)

RockStarGrower said:


> Even at 50 days shes a sweet girl. I usually go 55-60 days. But if you go longer she can get FAT. The longer you let her go the more heavy stone you get. At 55-60 days its great day smoke. Go 8 weeks and shes a great nighttime smoke and alot more of it.
> 
> Mo, I know your liking that blueberry goodness! Lol


You already know

 

.


----------



## Mroutdoors (Feb 5, 2017)

Has anyone grown DJ shorts vanilla? Its 50/50 ind/sat both blueberry. Also dj shorts grape krush throwback? GK throwback looks like a great strain. Both are available at a local dispensary near me


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Feb 5, 2017)

Mroutdoors said:


> Has anyone grown DJ shorts vanilla? Its 50/50 ind/sat both blueberry. Also dj shorts grape krush throwback? GK throwback looks like a great strain. Both are available at a local dispensary near me


Grape krush & djs blueberry are nice I've ran both


----------



## Mroutdoors (Feb 5, 2017)

Whoa#Bubb said:


> Grape krush & djs blueberry are nice I've ran both


Did they have decent yields? Do you remember the flowering times? Thanks in advance


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Feb 5, 2017)

Mroutdoors said:


> Did they have decent yields? Do you remember the flowering times? Thanks in advance


Yield was really high on the blueberry


----------



## Mroutdoors (Feb 10, 2017)

Picked up DJ shorts Blueberry. Gonna try it outside this spring. I can't wait


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 10, 2017)

oldtymemusic said:


> how about sagarmatha blueberry? is that any good?


Should be good they use Dj shorts BLUEBERRY and from what most say his is the best so I'm thinking should be flavorful


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 10, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> View attachment 3891275 View attachment 3891273 View attachment 3891272 This is the bb funk pheno. Absolute keeper in every way. Easily the loudest smelling bb I've ever grown. This girl absolutely reeked as strong as any chem, sour, or glue.


Feel in like a crackhead for the BLUEBERRY funk I need that shit


----------



## gsp#1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone know if it's possible to get pre99 blueberry sativa seeds anymore. Green beans seems to have disappeared


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 11, 2017)

gsp#1 said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to get pre99 blueberry sativa seeds anymore. Green beans seems to have disappeared


Nah bro it seems like it's getting harder and harder finding and getting beans,They Cracking down like a mofo,Donald Chump got bitches scared in the UK, Time for USA Gentics to take over the world


----------



## RockStarGrower (Feb 11, 2017)

I have got both, might have to try some chucken. Where is Mo Flo when you need him.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Feb 11, 2017)

gsp#1 said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to get pre99 blueberry sativa seeds anymore. Green beans seems to have disappeared


^^^^^^


----------



## Moe Flo (Feb 12, 2017)

RockStarGrower said:


> I have got both, might have to try some chucken. Where is Mo Flo when you need him.


Here mixing soil like a madman.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Feb 13, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Here mixing soil like a madman.


Cool, the king of chucking is back! Lol


----------



## astronomikl (Feb 13, 2017)

I am really thinking about pulling the trigger on some peak seeds blueberry....... anyone with experience


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been impatient in the past with strange seedlings but am about ready to do it again. Mated a peak KN to a BB and the kids are alright! I have not had a blueberry aroma but smells like a small town bakery. The Northern Berry is also great.


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 13, 2017)

I picked up some blue future flavours for the spring all from Jordan of the Islands:
Blueberry
Blue Afghan
Blue Chemo
Blue Lights
Blue Widow
Also have Dinafem Blue OG on the grow right now.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 13, 2017)

RichRoots said:


> I picked up some blue future flavours for the spring all from Jordan of the Islands:
> Blueberry
> Blue Afghan
> Blue Chemo
> ...


you should find some thing blueberry in there lol. as stated earlier in this thread I finally found my best blueberry plant ever with a blue city diesel plant from Jordan crossed with a house strain, so blueberry it smells like blueberries more than blueberries lol.


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 13, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> you should find some thing blueberry in there lol. as stated earlier in this thread I finally found my best blueberry plant ever with a blue city diesel plant from Jordan crossed with a house strain, so blueberry it smells like blueberries more than blueberries lol.


That sounds like what I want!! That no doubt about it blueberry dank lol.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 13, 2017)

RichRoots said:


> I picked up some blue future flavours for the spring all from Jordan of the Islands:
> Blueberry
> Blue Afghan
> Blue Chemo
> ...


 I got that Chemo, and i want the deep purple from Jordan of the island, only buying Reg beans from now on fuck femmys


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 13, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> you should find some thing blueberry in there lol. as stated earlier in this thread I finally found my best blueberry plant ever with a blue city diesel plant from Jordan crossed with a house strain, so blueberry it smells like blueberries more than blueberries lol.


Yo @GreenSanta are you talking about God's blue diesel?just curious because, I have one of those beans thanks bro.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 13, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> I got that Chemo, and i want the deep purple from Jordan of the island, only buying Reg beans from now on fuck femmys


have you grown jordans chemo out before man? good ol bad girl from what ive heard...


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 13, 2017)

RichRoots said:


> I picked up some blue future flavours for the spring all from Jordan of the Islands:
> Blueberry
> Blue Afghan
> Blue Chemo
> ...


Good Lordy Bruh you went Ham


greencropper said:


> have you grown jordans chemo out before man? good ol bad girl from what ive heard...


 nah homie still got all 5 beans gonna run them next.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 13, 2017)

greencropper said:


> have you grown jordans chemo out before man? good ol bad girl from what ive heard...


You say it's bad?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 13, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> You say it's bad?


nahhh sorry bro, i meant ive heard its badass gear


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 13, 2017)

greencropper said:


> nahhh sorry bro, i meant ive heard its badass gear


Woo wee lol thanks got me a lil worried their ha, I was like dam that sucks, but thanks man I'm happy again


----------



## greencropper (Feb 13, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Woo wee lol thanks got me a lil worried their ha, I was like dam that sucks, but thanks man I'm happy again


im wondering what jordans godbud is like too?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 13, 2017)

greencropper said:


> im wondering what jordans godbud is like too?


It's gotta be good,I keep hearing good things about all their gear.They only have a few fems, The rest of their stock is Regs which is what I like.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 13, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> It's gotta be good,I keep hearing good things about all their gear.They only have a few fems, The rest of their stock is Regs which is what I like.


yes, ive never tried jordans strains but watching others first before i venture


----------



## redzi (Feb 13, 2017)

astronomikl said:


> I am really thinking about pulling the trigger on some peak seeds blueberry....... anyone with experience


You might want to buy 2 (10 reg. seeds). I was using T5 and was very satisfied with taste and the structure was very accommodating for the shallow growth zone of the 48 inch HO T5s. At $40 a pop get 2 because the hulls are thick and as usual with inbred strains you will have several retards. Don't waste your time on the seedlings that are not symmetrical. Good couch buzz, cant make a comment on the taste because I quick dried it when it started to mold.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 14, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Yo @GreenSanta are you talking about God's blue diesel?just curious because, I have one of those beans thanks bro.


God blue diesel is I believe different from blue city diesel. But blue city diesel should still be on the menu that's what subcool used for locomotion.

I've grown enough god bud crosses to tell u that everything it touches turns to fire. But I grew really tired of it myself, still super dank though.

However, a buddy of mine recently had a bunch god bud hermiing,from seeds bought recently. Our GUESS was that maybe Jordan lost the original parents....


----------



## Craigson (Feb 14, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> It's gotta be good,I keep hearing good things about all their gear.They only have a few fems, The rest of their stock is Regs which is what I like.


Ive got 4 BB from JOTI on the go now at 2wks but Im having some drainage/ph issues. Germed 5 and one smaller sketchy seed never popped above ground.

I think I got 2 mutants out of the 4 as they are super stunted and have twisted leaves n growth. But I cant say for sure as all 5 of my plants are having minor issues. 
Best plant is a bagseed BB (5th plant on the go) but even it has some yellow spots/patches on lower leaves now.

The 2 'better' JOTI BB are doing ok but minor twisting on first true leaves and new growth tips. One of the two has skinnier leaves.
Again,cant confirm if seed issues or my other issues.
Hoping to correct ph and drainage today.
Will also spray neem for bugs just to be safe


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2017)

When I began to grow BB I culled runts and mutants like I would normally. This is just Blueberry being Blueberry. A twisted runt that I let flower got to puberty and was so vigorous and frost I hit it with some Purple Kush/Northern Lights dust that was in the right place at the right time and that cross is silly strong. Having a BB mom they are twisty and stupid looking at first.

All those from Peak.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 14, 2017)

hillbill said:


> When I began to grow BB I culled runts and mutants like I would normally. This is just Blueberry being Blueberry. A twisted runt that I let flower got to puberty and was so vigorous and frost I hit it with some Purple Kush/Northern Lights dust that was in the right place at the right time and that cross is silly strong. Having a BB mom they are twisty and stupid looking at first.
> 
> All those from Peak.


Yeah ive heard that the mutants can sometimes produce fire.
Im gonna try to keep em all goin as I only have 5 plants. Hoping to get a few females and at least one good one to keep.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 14, 2017)

ive had a few mutant seedlings i thought about pulling but then let them grow.. twisted leaves, abnormal stem, u know just different, growth very slow,,,but then once they hit the mature 6weeks in veg mark,,,they took off.. not great for cloning but they looked almost like a monster crop plant,,bud sites every were nodes stacked tightly, and 3 branches at a few different nodes,,w/out ever topping her..leaves wer unusual, twisted,curling, all the way into flowering..one of the best producers i ever had of real fire,,unfortunatly the clones i took rooted but took forever and had hairs as if they wer off a flowering plant,,growth was very slow again they never looked like a healthy vegitive plant so i never cloned the clones,,but they flowered fast and again wer good producers of fire..
i never toss mutants,,just grow them out with hope...


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 14, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> God blue diesel is I believe different from blue city diesel. But blue city diesel should still be on the menu that's what subcool used for locomotion.
> 
> I've grown enough god bud crosses to tell u that everything it touches turns to fire. But I grew really tired of it myself, still super dank though.
> 
> However, a buddy of mine recently had a bunch god bud hermiing,from seeds bought recently. Our GUESS was that maybe Jordan lost the original parents....


Thanks santa


----------



## Booboo2016 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi blueberry a strain that is no more. 1998/1999 was when grew this all they way down under just before she took they cup. near 20years ago Wow im getting old. Any way indica growth and apperance when starterd from seedllings they where twisted plants so some could say mutant like. a really dark Green leaf colouring. I tip them tied them down in doors love it didnt mind a Food either. Never even to this day seen a plant flower like them. Look like baby cauiflowers then growth into bud Form. Smoke was like getting ready to go to operating room. My miss would smoke one cone hour before work so she could come down enough to be able to work simple put it was herion like. Remember talking with eyes completly close but aware off everything. Taste more hashy blueberry so f..... Pungent. One cone would bliss ya out for 3 to 4 hours. Any way growt couple more times over years was aboustle rubbish don't matter what seed company. Some lucky one still has it. Please out


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2017)

Made a cross of Peak's Blueberry with Peak's Purple Kush/Northern Lights a couple years ago and just put 4 in towels today to plant Monday. This is a nice little cross that has been a joy. Seedlings look like misfits all twisted and lopsided. I like it better than the Peak Blueberry itself.


----------



## Booboo2016 (Feb 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Made a cross of Peak's Blueberry with Peak's Purple Kush/Northern Lights a couple years ago and just put 4 in towels today to plant Monday. This is a nice little cross that has been a joy. Seedlings look like misfits all twisted and lopsided. I like it better than the Peak Blueberry itself.


----------



## Booboo2016 (Feb 25, 2017)

When you say Peak do you mean Peak 19. Peak 19 was twisted type off a seedlings nice indica. Grow her long time ago If I am right she had a bit Purple Green bud. Grow her out over ten years ago. Cross in strains is cool but to much today. Are we cross in past out our looking for something that not there.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2017)

Peak seeds BC been breeding long time. Grown Mike's babies for maybe six years. His Blueberry has roots in DJshort, Dutch Passion and Sagamatha. He has worked it for years along with his Sweet Skunk and Northern Lights.


----------



## Booboo2016 (Feb 25, 2017)

Cool im just growing Malawi form ace seeds. Down under suits that queen.hot this years hits 46 degree average about 38 that's just off coast. Canada uh best seed comp any heaven stairway until busted.peace out


----------



## Moe Flo (Feb 28, 2017)

Dabney day 55.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> You might be right @GreenSanta
> 
> Tested some JOTI strains, his DJ Short BB x NYCD and his DJS BB x GodBud, and well,
> 
> ...


What or where is your seedbank?
Id like to check out your stock
Thx


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 28, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> You might be right @GreenSanta
> 
> Tested some JOTI strains, his DJ Short BB x NYCD and his DJS BB x GodBud, and well,
> 
> ...


look up chimera, on icmag, in the chimera sub section, you will find breeder retail. I am gonna run chimera for the first time. I trust he has great gear, he seems to be close to sam the skunkman so I am sure his knowledge of breeding is above your average breeder.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Yeah ive heard that the mutants can sometimes produce fire.
> Im gonna try to keep em all goin as I only have 5 plants. Hoping to get a few females and at least one good one to keep.


I would grow all mutants. My best blueberry was a mutant in a pack of dutch passions BB back in 2003. Some might be runts be one might be that purple blueberry jam cut I found.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Feb 28, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Dabney day 55.
> 
> View attachment 3896819 View attachment 3896820


Looks good there Moe Flo, hows the cloning on the Dabney Blueberry going?


----------



## tampee (Feb 28, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> look up chimera, on icmag, in the chimera sub section, you will find breeder retail. I am gonna run chimera for the first time. I trust he has great gear, he seems to be close to sam the skunkman so I am sure his knowledge of breeding is above your average breeder.


Chimera is nothing special IMO.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2017)

tampee said:


> Chimera is nothing special IMO.


What have you smoked and what have you grown? Any feedback is cool

Could be our most inexpensive cat but some stable staples may not hurt


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 1, 2017)

What is yo


DonTesla said:


> You might be right @GreenSanta
> 
> Tested some JOTI strains, his DJ Short BB x NYCD and his DJS BB x GodBud, and well,
> 
> ...


What is your website I can order from?


----------



## Moe Flo (Mar 1, 2017)

RockStarGrower said:


> Looks good there Moe Flo, hows the cloning on the Dabney Blueberry going?



Been cloning them in solo's.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Been cloning them in solo's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are some beautiful roots!


----------



## Moe Flo (Mar 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> those are some beautiful roots!


Thanks bro. I've been tossing them in solo's with spring water and in a heated dome. Not the best success rate so do not try at home.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> What have you smoked and what have you grown? Any feedback is cool
> 
> Could be our most inexpensive cat but some stable staples may not hurt


I grew chimera's C+(California orange mother,Dj shorts blueberry dad)years ago. it was really nice,awesome taste and great stone.has great "bag appeal" looked way better than any other bud I had grown after trimming.little late finisher for my location but I'd grow it again.not sure if its even available anymore.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> I grew chimera's C+(California orange mother,Dj shorts blueberry dad)years ago. it was really nice,awesome taste and great stone.has great "bag appeal" looked way better than any other bud I had grown after trimming.little late finisher for my location but I'd grow it again.not sure if its even available anymore.


Just typed out a summary on what was sent my way which was dozens of pages and C+ wasn't on there but chances are there is much more lol
I would suspect the DJS BB would make for a great dad though, I'm happy with him so far myself.

What do you like to run nowadays?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Thanks bro. I've been tossing them in solo's with spring water and in a heated dome. Not the best success rate so do not try at home.


very interesting. Almost have given up on water except for germinating, like to toss em right in soil now and use a humidity trick to keep em kosher for that crucial first week, once I spot growth I know that plant is good so I remove the little humidity cap. Clones stay perky somehow as long as you keep the cap on


----------



## tampee (Mar 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> What have you smoked and what have you grown? Any feedback is cool
> 
> Could be our most inexpensive cat but some stable staples may not hurt


Look what he sells it's Subcool all over again. He has DJ Short pollen he got from DJ and crossed to a bunch of clone onlys. His newer offerings are just a Jack male crossed to clone onlys. His RKS x Chem Dog no RKS.

He has literally bred nothing worth noting IMO. I did try his C plus and was not impressed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Just typed out a summary on what was sent my way which was dozens of pages and C+ wasn't on there but chances are there is much more lol
> I would suspect the DJS BB would make for a great dad though, I'm happy with him so far myself.
> 
> What do you like to run nowadays?


last year I found an outfit out of Ontario with all early finishing breeders.being in New England I'm done trying to harvest past October. I went with early grape,critical early grape,guerilla gold#3 from high rise seeds.the grapes got huge but the critical early was stronger.this year,I went with early grape berry,early grape,critical from high rise.red heri fruit bud ibl from da bean co (mid October finish,couldn't help myself)and freezeland as a freebie from an independent breeder.


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> last year I found an outfit out of Ontario with all early finishing breeders.being in New England I'm done trying to harvest past October. I went with early grape,critical early grape,guerilla gold#3 from high rise seeds.the grapes got huge but the critical early was stronger.this year,I went with early grape berry,early grape,critical from high rise.red heri fruit bud ibl from da bean co (mid October finish,couldn't help myself)and freezeland as a freebie from an independent breeder.


Freezeland, lol.

reminds me of the strain, Fast Manitoba..


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 1, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Freezeland, lol.
> 
> reminds me of the strain, Fast Manitoba..


I was not impressed with the aroma description. "rotten fruit/dogshit"


----------



## Moosehead (Mar 21, 2017)

Jordan of the Islands - Blueberry after 4 weeks of flowering.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 21, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Jordan of the Islands - Blueberry after 4 weeks of flowering. View attachment 3910287 View attachment 3910288


Is that blueberry x god or just JOTI blueberry?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Mar 21, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Jordan of the Islands - Blueberry after 4 weeks of flowering. View attachment 3910287 View attachment 3910288


Looking frosty as a mofo already,she gonna be some dank it bet..


----------



## Craigson (Mar 21, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Jordan of the Islands - Blueberry after 4 weeks of flowering. View attachment 3910287 View attachment 3910288


I pm'd you bout JOTI BB. Just looking for general info as I have 5 at 2weeks veg right now
Thx


----------



## Moe Flo (Mar 21, 2017)

Leaning tower of Dabney at day 60. Looks like she can go more.


----------



## Moosehead (Mar 21, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Is that blueberry x god or just JOTI blueberry?



Just straight Blueberry.


----------



## Moosehead (Mar 24, 2017)

5 weeks in. I need a better phone :/


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 25, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> 5 weeks in. I need a better phone :/ View attachment 3912839View attachment 3912838
> View attachment 3912837
> View attachment 3912836


Looks really leafy how are the buds coming in?


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 4, 2017)

Buds are finally starting to come in, Thai_Lights.

Here it is at 6 weeks.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 4, 2017)

I really wish the other 3 weren't male :/


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm growing rare dankness long's peak blue, thing is a beast. Grows huge. I will report back when i smoke her , got 2 different pheno's , one is more indica.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 4, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Buds are finally starting to come in, Thai_Lights.
> 
> Here it is at 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Starting to smell like berries? Looks good!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2017)

This is an old NL #5 x Blueberry that I've seeded up with a few of its brothers to preserve the line. This is the Thai pheno.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 4, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> This is an old NL #5 x Blueberry that I've seeded up with a few of its brothers to preserve the line. This is the Thai pheno.
> 
> View attachment 3919310


Smoked some thai stick last year in thailand and it didn't look anything like that haha jj...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Smoked some thai stick last year in thailand and it didn't look anything like that haha jj...


And your point is? This is a Thai phenotype, I never said it was a Thai cross..


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 4, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> And your point is? This is a Thai phenotype, I never said it was a Thai cross..


Haha I said I was jj.... relax there kitty.


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 5, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Smoked some thai stick last year in thailand and it didn't look anything like that haha jj...


As a tourist you got sold the nasties.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 5, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> As a tourist you got sold the nasties.


I'm not a tourist... I was born there and own a house there bruh.


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 5, 2017)

Hit a nerve did I, easy kitty.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 5, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Hit a nerve did I, easy kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just calling you out for calling me out. Keeping it real.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2017)

Everything I touch with Thai genetics seems to produce herms at some point or at least mutant ninja turtles.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Everything I touch with Thai genetics seems to produce herms at some point or at least mutant ninja turtles.


Yeah, that's cuz Thai is known for herming out, also foxtailing out. Blueberry is overrated anyway imo. Lots of better strains around. Blueberry has been inbred for decades so it's not that vigorous. It's real strength is as a breeder for F1s with another inbred strain. Straight Blueberry is nothing but trouble really, not an easy plant to grow. Pretty much every description of it mentions that.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2017)

I crossed a Peak BB with a Peak Purple Kush/NL male just because it was my last BB girl years ago and really like it. I tried Bomb's Berry Bomb and was very disappointed as none of 6 were remarkable at all.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 6, 2017)

Thai is known for herming... too funny if you've been to the country.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2017)

That Peak cross I did has longish mid dense buds while the BB and NL are very dense and tight. The buds are full but always pliable and tends to be short narrow and dense plant. I f2'd the Peak Purple Kush/NL and two phenos appeared, one narrow and short with heavy buds and the other rangy with more narrow leaves and longish lighter buds. The little one is the one!


----------



## Craigson (Apr 6, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Thai is known for herming... too funny if you've been to the country.


Hahaha im surprisedppl still call their plants hermies and not transgender


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Hahaha im surprisedppl still call their plants hermies and not transgender


When you have both you are definitely a hermaphrodite heh. When you have a psychological disorder you are trans.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 6, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> When you have both you are definitely a hermaphrodite heh. When you have a psychological disorder you are trans.


Ya fair enough


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 6, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Blueberry is overrated anyway imo.


Shut your dirty mouth.


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 6, 2017)

She does well all around in whatever soil and produces good smell/taste/high and yield.







Dabney Blueberry day 52 barely 2 feet and gonna be 2 oz in less than 60 days = not overrated.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## BobCajun (Apr 7, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Shut your dirty mouth.


Okay, DJ.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 7, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> She does well all around in whatever soil and produces good smell/taste/high and yield.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920070
> ...


Okay fine, it was an opinion. Check out the last post on this page though. Guy thought his DJ Short BB was the shit and then got his head took off by Chrystal.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 7, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Okay, DJ.


Whut?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 7, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Whut?


Let's see a pic of your whole lady.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 7, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Whut?


I don't know, Short. It's a puzzle.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Let's see a pic of your whole lady.


Bottom plant:
 



BobCajun said:


> I don't know, Short. It's a puzzle.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 8, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Bottom plant:
> View attachment 3921258
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good how long did you veg for?


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 8, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Cool story, bro.


Nice looking plant actually. One good characteristic of Blueberry, at least the Blue Pyramid version I grew, is very good resistance to bud rot. I had other strains in the same chamber hit bad by bud rot (didn't even have a fan there at first) but absolutely none on any BP bud. Pretty amazing really. I had affected buds actually touching the BP buds and still no mold. The buds had good structure too. Didn't find it particularly potent but not real weak either, about average I guess.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Looks good how long did you veg for?


3 weeks in an aerogarden and 3 in the flood and drain.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 9, 2017)

Green Beanz Seeds (lemonhoko) is back in action. He has a Blueberry BX (Sativa pheno) and is supposed to be a killer breeder. Looks like the genetics are Blueberry x Berry White (The White x Blueberry) i think.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 9, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Green Beanz Seeds (lemonhoko) is back in action. He has a Blueberry BX (Sativa pheno) and is supposed to be a killer breeder. Looks like the genetics are Blueberry x Berry White (The White x Blueberry) i think.


Berry White is a high yielder. I read a study where they grew several name strains and Berry White was one of the highest yielders, along with Super Skunk and Wappa. Maybe it's fat like Barry White.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2017)

My rare dankness longs peak blue is HUGE , stretched like 4x it's size when i flowered it, hopefully it will stop stretching, smells like a blueberry muffin and skunk.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 9, 2017)

Week 7


----------



## greencropper (Apr 9, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> My rare dankness longs peak blue is HUGE , stretched like 4x it's size when i flowered it, hopefully it will stop stretching, smells like a blueberry muffin and skunk.


do you think it will be a heavy yielder too?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 9, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Week 7
> 
> View attachment 3921864


looking good man!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> do you think it will be a heavy yielder too?


I think so but i'm unsure since i never ran this strain before, reports online say extremely heavy yielder , so i already have her trained into my trellis for support.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 9, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Week 7
> 
> View attachment 3921864


Lookin anywhere near done?
Supposed to be 55-60 days I believe?


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 10, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Lookin anywhere near done?
> Supposed to be 55-60 days I believe?


I think I'm going to give her 8-9 weeks.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Moosehead (Apr 13, 2017)

Just chopped her down and hung 'er up to dry.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Just chopped her down and hung 'er up to dry.


top job there man! be nice solid buds when cured, hope you post some pics when they're done & of course the smoke report


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 13, 2017)

55 days.


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 16, 2017)

Did I say 2oz? Minus 12 grams dam near 3oz.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Apr 16, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Did I say 2oz? Minus 12 grams dam near 3oz.
> 
> View attachment 3925889 View attachment 3925890


Nice fat juicy buds


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Apr 16, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> 55 days.
> 
> View attachment 3924387
> 
> ...


Even the dog was like whoa


----------



## Craigson (Apr 26, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> 55 days.
> 
> View attachment 3924387
> 
> ...


O

What was final weight?


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> O
> 
> What was final weight?


Extremely shitty, tbh. I only got like 3/4 of an oz from the blueberry. Compared to about 4oz per plant of the Sweet C99.


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2017)

just a headsup Green Beanz Blueberry BX will be in stock Firestax in a few days


----------



## ktmac20 (May 2, 2017)

I just dropped 6 BC bud depot original blueberry beans in water for an overnight soak before setting them in paper towels in a ziplock for germination. I am going to grow two indoors and one outdoor this summer!

I am also popping some "The Black" beans too!

Cheers


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 3, 2017)

ktmac20 said:


> I just dropped 6 BC bud depot original blueberry beans in water for an overnight soak before setting them in paper towels in a ziplock for germination. I am going to grow two indoors and one outdoor this summer!
> 
> I am also popping some "The Black" beans too!
> 
> Cheers



please keep me informed on how these plants do,, ive grown 4 bc blue berrys, 2 male,2 females still have 8 seeds as i bought a pack of 12,, they were good but no blue colors.. i also have a pack of the purps i never popped, 3 ultimate purples, and i just popped 3 the big 2 are up and growing...i am also interested in the black,,let me know what u think of bcbd seeds... ive run lots of strains from different seed banks,, best blue berry ive grown was spliff, sensi seeds was a waste of money crap genetics, seedsman was good, bomb was good, but all i pop packs of ten and lucky if i get 2 or 3 good phenio's,, am i just unlucky?


----------



## ktmac20 (May 3, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> please keep me informed on how these plants do,, ive grown 4 bc blue berrys, 2 male,2 females still have 8 seeds as i bought a pack of 12,, they were good but no blue colors.. i also have a pack of the purps i never popped, 3 ultimate purples, and i just popped 3 the big 2 are up and growing...i am also interested in the black,,let me know what u think of bcbd seeds... ive run lots of strains from different seed banks,, best blue berry ive grown was spliff, sensi seeds was a waste of money crap genetics, seedsman was good, bomb was good, but all i pop packs of ten and lucky if i get 2 or 3 good phenio's,, am i just unlucky?


I started em soaking at 3pm my time yeserday. This am about 7ish they were all sunk to the bottom of the water jar.

I actually didn't put them in ziplock baggies, just wet paper towels on a small plate in a dark cupboard in my kitchen.

So far 4 "The Black" beans have popped and a small root is present. 2 of the blueberry have germinated too.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 4, 2017)

ktmac20 said:


> I started em soaking at 3pm my time yeserday. This am about 7ish they were all sunk to the bottom of the water jar.
> 
> I actually didn't put them in ziplock baggies, just wet paper towels on a small plate in a dark cupboard in my kitchen.
> 
> So far 4 "The Black" beans have popped and a small root is present. 2 of the blueberry have germinated too.


i hope the black actually has that dark color to it,, i really want a plant that both has color and produces well.. ive thrown lots of suppose to be purple seeds 9 out of 10 are not purple and the one that is never produces crap..i was really disapointed w/ the ultimate purple seeds, popped 3 got 2 males 1 female NONE had any color, just green..


----------



## ktmac20 (May 4, 2017)

Here is The Black I grew last Summer from Clone..these are indoor...my avatar is outdoor flower...

Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2017)

greencropper said:


> just a headsup Green Beanz Blueberry BX will be in stock Firestax in a few days


Isnt their postage $30US to us though?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Did I say 2oz? Minus 12 grams dam near 3oz.
> 
> View attachment 3925889 View attachment 3925890


what size oot? how long veg? did you train her at all? very nice! hows she smell?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (May 4, 2017)

ktmac20 said:


> Here is The Black I grew last Summer from Clone..tgese are undoor...my.avatar is outdoor flower...
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack!
> 
> View attachment 3936284 View attachment 3936286


Hijack away lol I don't Care! Nice buds by the way


----------



## Moe Flo (May 4, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> what size oot? how long veg? did you train her at all? very nice! hows she smell?


Thanks. She was in 3 gal fabric 50/50 amended and 3 mo.old vermi compost. Very short veg like 5 weeks in sunlight and at nite under 1K HID inside with A/C and extractor/carbon filter, same for bloom except switch to HPS and 2K. Superthrive for veg once a week with rainwater @ 11ml and twice during bloom week 3 & 5. Smell is of earthy, woody berry. It seems she don't like outdoor humidity much and is a lil nitro hungry even in bloom.


----------



## Moosehead (May 9, 2017)

6 weeks in a DWC bucket beside a random JOTI seed. Pretty obvious which one is the Blueberry 



This was a week or two ago



And here's a small nug from the BB plant I harvested a few weeks ago:


----------



## Craigson (May 9, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> 6 weeks in a DWC bucket beside a random JOTI seed. Pretty obvious which one is the Blueberry
> 
> View attachment 3939513
> 
> ...


How much do they stretch?
Im about to flip my two girls on saturday


----------



## Gaz29 (May 9, 2017)

About ten days ago (1st pic).. >..;Blueberry ghost og.^^ This was a freebie- (Original sensible seeds) - 'blueberry ghost og' growing just now.. it's looking good at a few days into 12/12.. happy growing ..
Gaz


----------



## Moosehead (May 9, 2017)

Craigson said:


> How much do they stretch?
> Im about to flip my two girls on saturday


Not very much at all.


----------



## Craigson (May 10, 2017)

Heres my JOTI BB girls at 9 weeks veg.
First pic is after LST last night. Second pic is this morning.
10gal tubs
Pro mix w perlite, worm castings n dolomite lime added.
Topped once.
Meizhi 1200 LED
Temps 28C lights on, 20C lights off
RH 40-50%
NFTG Sample kit nutes
Prolly flippin this weekend.


----------



## Moosehead (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Moosehead (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Moosehead (May 14, 2017)

Just took a few more pictures. Sorry for bombing the thread


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (May 14, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Just took a few more pictures. Sorry for bombing the thread
> 
> View attachment 3942424
> 
> ...


Fuck no dude! Bombs away that shits beautiful


----------



## Moosehead (May 14, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Fuck no dude! Bombs away that shits beautiful


Thank you!

I just can't get over the colouring. Some of the pistils are neon pink!


----------



## Moe Flo (May 15, 2017)

I had a bagseed do the pinky pistil thing once, it had a powdered candy smell straight outdoors to.


----------



## Moosehead (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Moosehead (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Craigson (May 22, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> View attachment 3947367
> 
> View attachment 3947368
> 
> ...


Looks tasty!! I just flipped my 2 n 2 clones today. 75 day veg.
Cant wait

Did you harvest at 55 days again?


----------



## Moosehead (May 22, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Looks tasty!! I just flipped my 2 n 2 clones today. 75 day veg.
> Cant wait
> 
> Did you harvest at 55 days again?


Day 56 this time.


----------



## Craigson (May 26, 2017)

5 days into flower. First pic after tying down last night, 2nd pic today. Nice even canopy about 3ft X 4ft.   Over 100 bud sites between the 2 plants.


----------



## hillbill (May 26, 2017)

Cannabis bondage is my addiction and fetish!


----------



## Craigson (Jun 6, 2017)

14 days in flower, startin to build buds.

Moe- any updates on yield or anything from your last harvest?


----------



## Moe Flo (Jun 6, 2017)

Last chop was about 3 zips, I forgot I smoked some before weigh in. I have one now 2 weeks in. I will say she don't like the humidity either, definitely an indoor strain.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 6, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> View attachment 3947367
> 
> View attachment 3947368
> 
> ...


What was final weight on pinky?
Better smoke than the last?


----------



## Moe Flo (Jun 6, 2017)

The pinky was from bagseed and was from a few years back. Fruity candy ish but a light buzz, could have been the soil not being well amended, back then I did things in a rush. I remember saying I should have reveged and or taken cuts.


  







Actually this last BB was tastier than the others. I am battling mites (termites as well) and am finally getting the upper hand.


----------



## Moe Flo (Jun 6, 2017)

Look what I found that I forgot about.

 


Sorry OP for going off topic.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 25, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> 6 weeks in a DWC bucket beside a random JOTI seed. Pretty obvious which one is the Blueberry
> 
> View attachment 3939513
> 
> ...


How was the smoke moose? Been thinking of picking some Blue AK from them. Should be a good yielder, but give me that Berry goodness.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 25, 2017)

Day 33. JOTI BB


----------



## Moosehead (Jun 25, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> How was the smoke moose? Been thinking of picking some Blue AK from them. Should be a good yielder, but give me that Berry goodness.


It was really, really good. Wish I got more out of it haha.

Yeah that stock pick of the Blue AK is amazing, that was my second choice


----------



## Moosehead (Jun 25, 2017)

Well it would've been between Blue AK and God's Blue Diesel.


In the end I decided to get the plain ol' Blueberry from JOTI and then get Skunkberry and Kushberry from PeakSeedsBC.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 25, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Well it would've been between Blue AK and God's Blue Diesel.
> 
> 
> In the end I decided to get the plain ol' Blueberry from JOTI and then get Skunkberry and Kushberry from PeakSeedsBC.


Nice, Blue Amnesia too. Maybe a Blue AK/Blue Amnesia Cross?? Could be interesting


----------



## Craigson (Jun 25, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Well it would've been between Blue AK and God's Blue Diesel.
> 
> 
> In the end I decided to get the plain ol' Blueberry from JOTI and then get Skunkberry and Kushberry from PeakSeedsBC.


Thers a Bunch of new crosses he just released too.
BB muffins, Triple Berry Pie, etc..


----------



## Moosehead (Jun 25, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Thers a Bunch of new crosses he just released too.
> BB muffins, Triple Berry Pie, etc..


Oh shit. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nameno (Jul 2, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> I really want to grow a blueberry strain and i just dont know which one to choose. Just wondering what you guys out their think is the most potent and flavorful blueberry strain out their thanks.


Dutch Passion grew great for me some years ago from D.J.Short, so I got some more this month, they not worth throwing out the window! Out of 6 one grew almost 10 inches, but I don't believe that
it'll produce over one doobie!
I would go with something D.J. produced! Good luck!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 3, 2017)

nameno said:


> Dutch Passion grew great for me some years ago from D.J.Short, so I got some more this month, they not worth throwing out the window! Out of 6 one grew almost 10 inches, but I don't believe that
> it'll produce over one doobie!
> I would go with something D.J. produced! Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up, I've been running dinafems blueberry kush I love ut.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 3, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've been running dinafems blueberry kush I love ut.


I highly recommend PeakSeedsBC. His straight Blueberry is great but so is his Skunkberry, Kushberry, and Northernberry.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> I highly recommend PeakSeedsBC. His straight Blueberry is great but so is his Skunkberry, Kushberry, and Northernberry.


Bout to check them out now thanks @Moosehead I'm all about the blue berry everything..


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 3, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Bout to check them out now thanks @Moosehead I'm all about the blue berry everything..


You and me both.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> You and me both.


Lol anything with blueberry I want to try it haha!!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 3, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Lol anything with blueberry I want to try it haha!!


A Peak SkunkBerry Top


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 3, 2017)

Here's one about 7 weeks in:


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Here's one about 7 weeks in:
> 
> View attachment 3971861


I can see that blue in her. How long she got left?? They both look amazing..


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 4, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> I can see that blue in her. How long she got left?? They both look amazing..


About 2 Weeks.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 4, 2017)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 3966837 View attachment 3966839 View attachment 3966840
> 
> Day 33. JOTI BB


Any step by step tips in getting a screen to that stage? mine is only 75% full with a few weeks to go.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 4, 2017)

Skunkberry and Kushberry @ Day 45

 


Kushberry

 


Skunkberry


----------



## Craigson (Jul 4, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> Any step by step tips in getting a screen to that stage? mine is only 75% full with a few weeks to go.


I just topped once and LSTd them. No SCROG. I filled the canopy about 75% before flowering as I knew this strain didnt stretch much then continued to LST into 2nd week of flower.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 4, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> About 2 Weeks.


Can't wait to see her when she's done


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 4, 2017)

My northern light blue from delicious seeds


----------



## Craigson (Jul 5, 2017)

Day 45 JOTI BB

Sorry Iphone pics


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 5, 2017)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 3972954 View attachment 3972955 View attachment 3972956 View attachment 3972957 Day 45 JOTI BB
> 
> Sorry Iphone pics


Gettin Fat


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 7, 2017)

Day 47


----------



## Craigson (Jul 15, 2017)

Choppin 2 now


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 15, 2017)

For a good balanced effect I like JOTI Deep Purple which is Purple Kush and Blueberry. It smells like blueberry muffins. I also grew some Extremeboutiquegenetics Royal Plush which is Plushberry x Blueberry. Really smells like berries. Both had great yields.
JOTI Deep Purple
 
Royal Plush


----------



## Craigson (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Craigson (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2017)

nameno said:


> Dutch Passion grew great for me some years ago from D.J.Short, so I got some more this month, they not worth throwing out the window! Out of 6 one grew almost 10 inches, but I don't believe that
> it'll produce over one doobie!
> I would go with something D.J. produced! Good luck!


I'm growing the DP right now and it's doing fantastic. First round I got 3 oz per plant under 1000w hps. and I usually do better in subsequent grows, so I'm expecting even better yields this time. I also have Dabney's ready to put into flower. It will be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 16, 2017)

Chopped the Kushberry @ Day 55


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 18, 2017)

Skunkberry @ Day 58


----------



## Craigson (Jul 22, 2017)

137grams from first 2 plants


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice haul, Craigson. 

I only got 48g from the Kushberry.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 22, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Nice haul, Craigson.
> 
> I only got 48g from the Kushberry.
> 
> ...


Thx man. Some is a bit thin but i think thats mostly from the LED. The buds under the cmh are much denser and full


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 22, 2017)

Chopped the Skunkberry @ Day 62


----------



## Craigson (Jul 25, 2017)

157g from other 2 plants(diff pheno)
10.5 oz total 
140g trim


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 15, 2017)

Kushberry at exactly 8 weeks of flowering.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 16, 2017)

HERes n outdoor JOTI Blueberry chopped at 60 days


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 16, 2017)

Barnsley, Blue's The Best Blues strain ,ever .
Other Than that ,in seed Form Blueberry Gum,G13 Labs or Blue Cheese ,From Big Budha


----------



## danknatti513420 (Oct 16, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> dj short but they are pricey


DJ Short I 2nd that.I love that shit man it smells and tastes like true blue yummy.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 16, 2017)

Anyone had vanillaluna by dj short?!


----------



## danknatti513420 (Oct 16, 2017)

kind green buds-has fire blue- true blue -dj short -fire fire fire man smells like candy yummy makes u wanna just gnaw on nugz yummy.Reminds me of the Ludacris song Blueberry Yum Yum.If you have not heard it well youtube it blueberry yum yum and smoke berry while bumping it ur welcome dawg


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 16, 2017)

Dude that site looks ghetto as fuck with no ordering info lol


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 17, 2017)

Kushberry @ Day 58


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 20, 2017)

Skunkberry @ Day 60


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 21, 2017)

Skunkberry after 12 weeks curing


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 21, 2017)

Bet that stuff is primo


----------



## J-a-cloud (Oct 21, 2017)

I really like to see a person loving what they grow hope one puff will have you appreciate all the time you put in grate work man


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 21, 2017)

Original Blueberry from BC Bud Depot...

Indoor grown, organic, soil, tea feed.

At harvest 
 

Tops
  
Love this time of year!

Cheers


----------



## greencropper (Oct 22, 2017)

ktmac20 said:


> Original Blueberry from BC Bud Depot...
> 
> Indoor grown, organic, soil, tea feed.
> 
> ...


looks nice, whats your opinion of this strain?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2017)

ktmac20 said:


> Original Blueberry from BC Bud Depot...
> 
> Indoor grown, organic, soil, tea feed.
> 
> ...


That is sooo blue! Looks sticky and overall wonderful!


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 22, 2017)

[


greencropper said:


> looks nice, whats your opinion of this strain?


I like this strain and definitely this pheno! Those pics are normal lighting no enhancements!

Definitely a sweet fruity "blueberry" nose to the flowers on your fingers after a finger sweep of the flowers. That was after a minute to let the main cannabis nose wear off. Now after harvest and cure more of a "fuel" nose with no "Blueberry" finish.

Potency is awesome...I prefer Indicas and two hits from my SI glass piece has me set back with a nice buzz.

Indoor plants posted above produced nice tight flowers and yielded 2 oz's.

Outdoor flowers were a bit airy amd produced 8 ozs. One nice thing too about this phemo....definitely was mold, rot and worm resistant!

It's a hardy Indica!

Finished and cured flower above!


----------



## XipXipXoom (Oct 22, 2017)

DJ Short for the real deal, but I will say thst Dinafem BlueWidow is very nice and carries a lot of flavor of the blueberry while being very easy to grow.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 22, 2017)

XipXipXoom said:


> DJ Short for the real deal, but I will say thst Dinafem BlueWidow is very nice and carries a lot of flavor of the blueberry while being very easy to grow.


there was another member who really talked shorts blue up recently,got me really interested in looking for it.looked really nice.i remember the first seed bank i ever ordered from(hemp depot) carried him.i went back and checked to see if he was still there a cpl weeks ago...$177 a 10 pack.id say thats justified though.id like to run that someday


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 22, 2017)

Skunkberry @ 9 weeks


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 22, 2017)

Im still searching for the perfect Blueberry after likely a decade of looking. Every one I've grown has either smelled/taste wonderful but thrown nanners, or had so little blueberry qualities to it I'd be ashamed to really even call it blueberry. I would love a blueberry that wont throw nanners, and smells like blueberry muffin mix.


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 22, 2017)

The only real strain I know of that is even close to the true blueberry is peakseedbc's one.....


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 22, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> About ten days ago (1st pic)..View attachment 3939648 >..;Blueberry ghost og.^^View attachment 3939643 This was a freebie- (Original sensible seeds) - 'blueberry ghost og' growing just now.. it's looking good at a few days into 12/12.. happy growing ..
> Gaz


How did this turn out for you?


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Im still searching for the perfect Blueberry after likely a decade of looking. Every one I've grown has either smelled/taste wonderful but thrown nanners, or had so little blueberry qualities to it I'd be ashamed to really even call it blueberry. I would love a blueberry that wont throw nanners, and smells like blueberry muffin mix.


Mine was close to what you describe...It had a sweet, fruity blueberry nose as I described when growing...It disappeared after harvest and cure!


----------



## Gaz29 (Oct 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> How did this turn out for you?


@HydroRed , Re: Blueberry ghost og - It's still a strain i run a few clones of, as it's a really nice smoke. Flowering was 8/9 weeks(soil) and the stretch was more than x2.5 , Excellent taste, smell and definitely blueberry in there.. though having not tried ghost og, this cross was/is good enough for me to keep to around (i only have two mother plants atm .). 
I would recommend this strain to anyone, and though mine was a freebie i, I'll probably grab a pack next seed buy. Hope this helps .. happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 23, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> @HydroRed , Re: Blueberry ghost og - It's still a strain i run a few clones of, as it's a really nice smoke. Flowering was 8/9 weeks(soil) and the stretch was more than x2.5 , Excellent taste, smell and definitely blueberry in there.. though having not tried ghost og, this cross was/is good enough for me to keep to around (i only have two mother plants atm .).
> I would recommend this strain to anyone, and though mine was a freebie i, I'll probably grab a pack next seed buy. Hope this helps .. happy growing
> Gaz


Thanks for the rapid reply. I was pretty happy to see someone who actually grew it and not the auto version. Not a lot of info out there on this one. I just didn't want to waste time on yet another "Blueberry" grow before knowing at least a little bit about it.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for the rapid reply. I was pretty happy to see someone who actually grew it and not the auto version. Not a lot of info out there on this one. I just didn't want to waste time on yet another "Blueberry" grow before knowing at least a little bit about it.
> View attachment 4031340


Sup with the blueberry ghost og ? How it turn out ?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

Budget Buds said:


> The only real strain I know of that is even close to the true blueberry is peakseedbc's one.....



His blueberry is absolutely the real deal blueberry
Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey ya'll! New to here, but not to growing. Has anybody here grown Original Berry from Victory? My main question about it is, I'm having trouble finding out more info about the seeds. I know its a 80/20 or so hybrid, but I haven't been able to find the parents. Mine are about 7 weeks in flower right now and one is showing signs of either light burn or a copper deficiency, but its in the exact same conditions as the other, and 4 other plants and they are all in perfect health, so I'm not sure. 

Anyways, any reviews of this strain or extra info that isnt the same copy/paste stuff on all the seedbank sites is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 10, 2018)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Sup with the blueberry ghost og ? How it turn out ?


Still have yet to run it. I kept reading about hermie prone blueberry strains and have been running multiple strains so I dont want to risk any cross pollination. Thats one I think I want to run on its own.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Still have yet to run it. I kept reading about hermie prone blueberry strains and have been running multiple strains so I dont want to risk any cross pollination. Thats one I think I want to run on its own.


Cool man thanks for the update my brother..


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't know why some people claim that DJ Short's current Blueberry isn't the real deal anymore, that somehow it got lost and/or that the strain he's now selling is weak or not up to the reputation of the original.

I have a friend in Portland who recently grew a batch who also grew the original about 16 years ago (as well as several times in between), and he says it is still the real deal, every bit as good as he remembers.

And he thinks that while there's lots of reasons why some people don't have a successful experience growing Blueberry (or any top shelf strain) isn't so much about the strain as it is the grower. Any number of missteps along the way and you end up with something slightly less than, and like a lot of rumors, a bad rep can get started simply due to sour grapes (i.e. if I can't have it, then I don't like it, and apply that to a growers results not meetin their expectations and that's enough).

Not to say that you can't end up with some bad seeds, but again that's not necessarily the fault of the breeder - could be the seller had too many in stock and you might end up with old beans, others run out during a run, and not wanting to lose a sale, they'll substitute something "close" like some other breeder's hybrid.

Also heard of some seed banks who can't get their hands on the real deal (sold out, unwilling to pay the price or whatever), in an effort to make some easy money will breed their own seeds using DJ's seeds or some hybrid (goes for other genetics I'm certain) but without his attention to details, and so end up selling an inferior product. And of course you could just get a bad batch, I'm sure there's genetic variations and mutations that every breeder has had to deal with.

But also, I think a lot of folks either don't remember, or never knew much about the strain and more importantly exactly who DJ Short is, which is nothing short of a God in the pantheon of cannabis breeders, imo. After all, it IS HIS STRAIN that was so damned good that everybody and their brother wanted to incorporate those genetics in theirs.

The man is a legend, knows as much or more than almost anyone alive about breeding cannabis, and those who've had the pleasure of meeting him will tell you, he's on a whole nother level where cannabis breeding is concerned.

So if he's selling something called Blueberry, you can most likely bet he not only knows what he's talking about, but even if the strain had gotten lost, who else would absolutely know how to go about capturing and recreating something as good or better?

Not too long ago I grew a batch of his Shortbread (Lambsbread Sour Diesel x DJ Short Blueberry) seeds and I was absolutely impressed with the results, most of the females had a nice blue/purple tinge, two different phenotypes, but the majority had those leaves with beautiful pointed blueberry looking shape, scent profile had that distinctive berry, earthy undertone, produced well and taste so nice and mellow, no harshness and also did not knock you back or put you in a coma, lol, which isn't what I was looking for when I chose them.

Right now I've got 36 beautiful Shortbread plants just starting veg, they're seeds I produced crossing the best male with the best female from that earlier batch. These seeds were sitting in a glass jar in the fridge for a little over a year, and assuming I'd be lucky to get a 60% survival rate, I threw 42 onto paper towels to germinate and was blown away to find every one popped. To me that says something about the quality of DJ's genetics, very strong and vigorous



Along with these (counting on about 50% females or 18 ) I've got 19 feminized seeds from Sensible Seeds that popped (100% germ rate), if it weren't for my ending up with an embarrassment of riches, lol, I was seriously thinking about buying a pack of DJ's Blueberry from SHN. But that'll have to wait for a while, but I'm really looking forward to growing them as well as doing some crosses.


----------



## grassified (Feb 13, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> I don't know why some people claim that DJ Short's current Blueberry isn't the real deal anymore, that somehow it got lost and/or that the strain he's now selling is weak or not up to the reputation of the original.
> 
> I have a friend in Portland who recently grew a batch who also grew the original about 16 years ago (as well as several times in between), and he says it is still the real deal, every bit as good as he remembers.
> 
> ...



No doubt DJ is a legend and deserves respect. However he DOES NOT have or breed true blueberry anymore he lost the signature male that gave the blueberry taste/aroma its GONE.

SO if you are looking for true blueberry aroma/taste, DJ doesn't have it. I just emailed peakseeds and he said for the past several years he has been exclusively refining his blueberry (and he is quite pleased)- but he got his genetics from DJ in 2002 AFTER he lost the signature male. So peak doesn't have the original blueberry in his line either.

For $40 i'm giving peaks BB a try.

All I ever wanted was that overwhelming blueberry smell that fills the room the moment you crack the jar, and taste that hits your palate hard and lingers leaving you salivating for more all paired with a perfect mellow high. That blueberry seems longgone but i'm determined to find it again.

Researching where DJ got his thai genetics for bb.


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 13, 2018)

The JordanoftheIslands blueberry crosses turned out very fruity & dank. I got a Blue Afghani that smells exactly like fresh crushed up blueberries. 2/3 seeds of it that I did are keepers. There's definitely something to be found in a full pack. 
JOTI also has a Blueberry & a Pure Blueberry (muffin).


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> I don't know why some people claim that DJ Short's current Blueberry isn't the real deal anymore, that somehow it got lost and/or that the strain he's now selling is weak or not up to the reputation of the original.
> 
> I have a friend in Portland who recently grew a batch who also grew the original about 16 years ago (as well as several times in between), and he says it is still the real deal, every bit as good as he remembers.
> 
> ...


I didn't read your full comment, why too long, but you're off base big time.

The blueberry DJ has and others have is not the same as the lineage I bought and ran in 2002 and my growing skills have been shown off here for years. The special blueberry plants were the crinkle leaf mutants and you don't see those mutants anymore in any breeder's gear.

If your buddy never grew a slow growing purple stemmed crinkle leaf blueberry circa 2002 or older then he don't know shit about that Smucker's grape jelly taste of buds that looked more like GSC or GG4 than the bull shit blueberry I keep running from breeders today.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2018)

Sure you can find blueberry just like the blueberry back pre2000 but it is not the crinkle mutant special girl. I had three females in that old pack, 1 crinkle mutant grape jelly and 2 green stem perfectly healthy fast growing plants with good berry flavor and potency but nothing like the mutant. Not as potent, not as flavorful and no pretty colors. Yes you can still find those plants that many would be satisfied calling blueberry, but not me, I've had better.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2018)

I've had a couple crinkle leaf Phenos from Peak. I also pollinated my last BB girl with a Kush x Northern Lights and about a 1/4 start off crinkly. Some outright mutants. Wanted to keep her genes around.


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 14, 2018)

i used to have the original DJ blueberry years ago. it was a cutting that had been passed around a circle of friends for well over a decade. So sad that it's been gone for so many years


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I've had a couple crinkle leaf Phenos from Peak. I also pollinated my last BB girl with a Kush x Northern Lights and about a 1/4 start off crinkly. Some outright mutants. Wanted to keep her genes around.


I had a nice variegated crinkle leaf northern lights girl. Weird looking plant that I thought had a deficiency but nope.

Do you get lots of variation with your crosses of peaks gear? I like how you make interesting choices!

I think mike’s blueberry has been bred back to the indica side. Wonder if the high is as nice as DJ’s? I ran a 10 pack back around 2000 and it was sweet. What an incredible high and taste. Wish I had the knowledge to know what I had and how to grow it. Oh and colour and smell too. It had it all!!


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 14, 2018)

Dark Heart Nursey carries a cut called “blueberry muffin” it’s supposedly exactly like you described. Check them out on IG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I've had a couple crinkle leaf Phenos from Peak. I also pollinated my last BB girl with a Kush x Northern Lights and about a 1/4 start off crinkly. Some outright mutants. Wanted to keep her genes around.


I plan on running Mike's blueberry and if there are mutants I'm game. The one I had took 2 months from seedling just to be about 12 inches tall, if that, and didn't stretch much during flower.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2018)

The Blueberry/KN was simply the only pollen I had right then and my last Blueberry girl was just marvelous so........ I’ve been using the same Northern Skunk and Sweet Skunk seeds for at least 6 years. A little pollen makes a ton of seeds.

I ran Berry Bomb from Bomb seeds and didn’t think much of it.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 27, 2018)

TheChemist77 said:


> very nice structure and smell is point on blue berry,, not lacking in crystals either.. finished product is good,not great, smell comes through, taste is lacking that flavor and no blue colors at all.. however the write up states 3 different phenio's in spliff bb seeds, i planted 2 of the feminized beans and they are both identicle..i need to plant the regular seeds to find the phenio im after, the indica dominant with purple calyx's..
> 
> i want to buy the sagmartha blue berry also,, but im trying to stop buying seeds.. i still have bcbd,spliff, and seedsmans blue berrys, pluss berry bomb, blue dynamite,blue dream,and white lable's double gum that is very close to a blue berry..i have hundreds of strains, thousands of seeds, my wife will divorce me if i buy more seeds before i run at least some of the seeds i already have..ill never plant all the strains i have, buy the time i get to some they will be years old and probably no longer viable,, i guess when i pass on ill have seed lists in my will.. i just put down over 50 seeds of sensi's skunk#1, dutch passions twilight, and nirvana's ice that i had bought from marc emry back in 1998 and not 1 popped..however those seeds wer not in a fridge for several years,,now i have a full size fridge in the basement just for seeds..im thinking of planting the 7 berry bomb seeds that i bought in 2013,, i planted 3 of them wright wen i bought them and it was a really good strain,,it was a blue berry smell and taste on a northern lights structure and yield that finished in 7 weeks,,like a blue berry on steroids!!! i would reccamend berry bomb to anyone wanting a berry taste with large yields,,FAST!


I can't tell ya how many times I've said this is my last order , after 19 seedbanks & 1200+ seeds , I still have an order or two I'd like to place but most of them are out of stock


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 27, 2018)

TheChemist77 said:


> very nice structure and smell is point on blue berry,, not lacking in crystals either.. finished product is good,not great, smell comes through, taste is lacking that flavor and no blue colors at all.. however the write up states 3 different phenio's in spliff bb seeds, i planted 2 of the feminized beans and they are both identicle..i need to plant the regular seeds to find the phenio im after, the indica dominant with purple calyx's..
> 
> i want to buy the sagmartha blue berry also,, but im trying to stop buying seeds.. i still have bcbd,spliff, and seedsmans blue berrys, pluss berry bomb, blue dynamite,blue dream,and white lable's double gum that is very close to a blue berry..i have hundreds of strains, thousands of seeds, my wife will divorce me if i buy more seeds before i run at least some of the seeds i already have..ill never plant all the strains i have, buy the time i get to some they will be years old and probably no longer viable,, i guess when i pass on ill have seed lists in my will.. i just put down over 50 seeds of sensi's skunk#1, dutch passions twilight, and nirvana's ice that i had bought from marc emry back in 1998 and not 1 popped..however those seeds wer not in a fridge for several years,,now i have a full size fridge in the basement just for seeds..im thinking of planting the 7 berry bomb seeds that i bought in 2013,, i planted 3 of them wright wen i bought them and it was a really good strain,,it was a blue berry smell and taste on a northern lights structure and yield that finished in 7 weeks,,like a blue berry on steroids!!! i would reccamend berry bomb to anyone wanting a berry taste with large yields,,FAST!


I got three 5 packs of Spliff Blueberry , gonna be hunting that pheno also :0)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 27, 2018)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Dj shorts blueberry is dank.View attachment 3714891 View attachment 3714892


Beautiful but too expensive for me , I've got Blue Lotus also to hunt that DJ Short Blueberry pheno :0)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 27, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Beautiful but too expensive for me , I've got Blue Lotus also to hunt that DJ Short Blueberry pheno :0)


Peakseedsbc has a pure blueberry line.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2018)

actually running 2 blueberries right now as a personal experiment, one from seedsman, one from Canuck.just started both. the canuck sank faster, and sprouted faster, but the seedsman has caught up and they both look the same right now. i'll post updates when they grow some more.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 27, 2018)

ktmac20 said:


> Original Blueberry from BC Bud Depot...
> 
> Indoor grown, organic, soil, tea feed.
> 
> ...


Are they from regular or feminized seeds?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 27, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Peakseedsbc has a pure blueberry line.


This^^^ . Peak does offer the original BB
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2018)

Peak


----------



## ktmac20 (Apr 27, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Are they from regular or feminized seeds?


regular


----------



## astronomikl (Apr 28, 2018)

ktmac20 said:


> [View attachment 4030791
> 
> I like this strain and definitely this pheno! Those pics are normal lighting no enhancements!
> 
> ...



This is so good to hear. I have three BC BD blueberry growing now, getting ready to sex them and I am hoping for something fruity blueberry dank like I smoked back in 2003-2004. hoping to get a male to sprinkle on my other moms Ill post some pics once they are sexed.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2018)

I've had good luck with Dj's (JD's) recent original blueberry offerings. Some variegation and crinkle to be found but final product flowers hang with these cookies and chems, a nice contrast to those really. 

Can't find any photos of Blueberry but these are "The Wizard" freebies from the blueberry orders... not bad Dj gear for freebies... should have kept one just for how unique they are.


----------



## Downinthedirt (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't know if it's been talked about or not because this is a pretty big thread..but I have grown blue berry for year's and have grown quite a lot of different ones from different breeders..but the one I liked the best came from ilgm..it was great smoke and grew like crazy, wasn't fussy about nutes took all I could give it...I have clones growing now from it..this one will stay in my grow!


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 28, 2018)

Downinthedirt said:


> I don't know if it's been talked about or not because this is a pretty big thread..but I have grown blue berry for year's and have grown quite a lot of different ones from different breeders..but the one I liked the best came from ilgm..it was great smoke and grew like crazy, wasn't fussy about nutes took all I could give it...I have clones growing now from it..this one will stay in my grow!



What is ILGM, pardon don't know the acroymm


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> What is ILGM, pardon don't know the acroymm


I've never checked them out but I seen the thread the other day, it is *I Love Growing Marijuana* and I guess it is a seed seller but again I never bothered to google it.


----------



## Downinthedirt (Apr 29, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> What is ILGM, pardon don't know the acroymm


I love growing marijuna...they have good seeds..have had great great success with them and have always got my seeds in less than 10 days..7 days on 2 orders...


----------



## Downinthedirt (Apr 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've never checked them out but I seen the thread the other day, it is *I Love Growing Marijuana* and I guess it is a seed seller but again I never bothered to google it.


That's what it is..I know there are so many good seed banks out there but this is the one I use..had 3 on last order didn't do that great sent email had replacement in 8 days..blue berry, super skunk,Bruce banner,crystal, have grown the all and all were good.. ps I don't work for them or any body I just wanted to let all my brother and sisters know this I's a reliable bank


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 29, 2018)

This is a shot of a DJ short Blueberry plant I just grew, super fussy and pain in the ass but I believe if I grew it again I would do much better. The plant smells amazing like
Warm blueberry muffins and the smoke is really nice, deep body stone. 

Here’s a bug after 1 week in the jar


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4128874
> This is a shot of a DJ short Blueberry plant I just grew, super fussy and pain in the ass but I believe if I grew it again I would do much better. The plant smells amazing like
> Warm blueberry muffins and the smoke is really nice, deep body stone.
> 
> ...


I hope you cloned her, they can be a pain to run but once you have dialed in are some of the prettiest and unique flowers to both consume and watch grow imo.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I hope you cloned her, they can be a pain to run but once you have dialed in are some of the prettiest and unique flowers to both consume and watch grow imo.


Unfortunately I didn’t which really sucks, Beacuase I only got two females out of the 5 I popped and this one was way better than the other one. I still have 7 seeds left so I’m hoping I cAn find another keeper as I believe I only grew this plant to maybe 70% of its potential


----------



## Fiete (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello there  I looking for BB Seeds and find this Thread here, I am on Page 10 so a lot to read..

I ask a Seed Seller from Austria and he told me the Breeder "Apeorgin" is the Secret Tip for great Genetics and they have the BB from Dj Short but F2. It is cheaper a lot and maybe a great choice. I can trust the Seller he knows a lot..

https://www.cannapot.com/shop/cannabis-seeds/apeorigin-seeds/apeorigin-regular/blueberry-f2_seeds.html


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 28, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> This is the '99 Blueberry Sativa clone only aka Outkast cut aka Lems Cut.


we started calling it the PG cut after a few got it on planet ganja. i got one delectable sample that made it my number one strain of all time and nothing has changed that. we also referred to it as the pre 2k BB noth there as well as on opengrow. 

outkast was real kind and got melted butter that was psychedelic in effects used for fried potatoes, i ate the whole frying pan full and i must say they were delicioso lol. i had to lay down on the couch before i fell out... more but not related to the BB. i would love to get that BB back again if it's retained all of it's sublime characteristics. done in 60 days, chocolate, spicey, berry, perfume, hint of earth = my assessment. best flavor on the tongue lip smacking to me frankly. stone was old school high in the head behind the eyes but a bit more expansion that gently took you to a happy place. then u could rest easy if u wanted to or needed to sleep with just a few more hits. great with friends and giggle weed that would be great for a smoke sesh or a party. 

i hit that BB cut with moles' uranium cranium male/s. The other U.C. crosses all used the female as the mother. seems i was the only one that used the males. I'm sure mole must have but it wasn't mentioned by him. mole and capt were sorta like online mentors as we all formed a little crew focused on growing Mole's Uranium Cranium. If i can reach mole it's a good chance i can make a lot more growers happy to run the U.C. it's been all over the world actually but that was a tad more than a decade ago. Nobody knows it now but I'll try to change that if possible. 

hell i know folks don't care about BB now days but i do. I'd try to keep that till death. 
i still have a few pages of mole related stuff printed @pubic library and a couple shots from PG from my stuff before retirement in 09. damn 10 yrs. but i have a shorty Gorilla and all the gear and nutes. except 2 small circulation fans and thermometer/hygrometer that's about it. 
got to do inventory find my ec/tds, wand for sprayer. test the 250 mh and setup...
comeback grow was fucked broad mites they won and i lost. they are EVIL


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 28, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4128874
> This is a shot of a DJ short Blueberry plant I just grew, super fussy and pain in the ass but I believe if I grew it again I would do much better. The plant smells amazing like
> Warm blueberry muffins and the smoke is really nice, deep body stone.
> 
> ...


dude u had me looking for a bug on your BUD smdh. stoner typo lol. plus i'm stoned some roach crumbles with some added Jaeger . it's the best strain to mix with non fuelly stuff. tiny nug left. oh wait a couple nugs stashed in the tooty fruity sample jar. for hard times/zero weed hmm same thing lol.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 28, 2019)

If any of you blueberry lovers are down Im advancing my blue gb line again. Should be ready this summer.
Id throw a bunch of packs for you guys to test if you show em.
Its blue satelite 2.2 based. I f3ed my blue sat line then crossed to my gb bx1. I released a small batch of those. These will be (blue sat 2.2 f3x gb bx1) x (blue sat 2.2 f3x gb bx1).
Dont pm me yet. Ill post again when they are ready. I think around june.


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 29, 2019)

#lemonhoko.genetix is your huckleberry for blueberry


----------



## promedz (Jan 29, 2019)

Had some blue og.. was by far the strongest blue I’ve smoked.. not too much of a blueberry taste.. was more gassy


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 29, 2019)

_Underground Originals ,Smellie berry and Blues.Hybrids but fire _


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

TK Beans Blue13 f3's.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jan 29, 2019)

tyke1973 said:


> _Underground Originals ,Smellie berry and Blues.Hybrids but fire _


definitely agree on the blues, loud as all hell! I had to ditch it after 1 harvest, nearly got me caught in an apartment during college. Harvest day smelled like a skunk got killed and someone sprayed blueberry perfume to cover it. Tasted like boo berry cereal, most blues finish between 50-60 days


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 29, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> If any of you blueberry lovers are down Im advancing my blue gb line again. Should be ready this summer.
> Id throw a bunch of packs for you guys to test if you show em.
> Its blue satelite 2.2 based. I f3ed my blue sat line then crossed to my gb bx1. I released a small batch of those. These will be (blue sat 2.2 f3x gb bx1) x (blue sat 2.2 f3x gb bx1).
> Dont pm me yet. Ill post again when they are ready. I think around june.


I would love to teast it out doors if you need help teasting it.if you need my help just pm me.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 29, 2019)

someone say blue satellite?

heads up there's some headphones out there with that name now


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 29, 2019)

Good looking. Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2019)

tyke1973 said:


> _Underground Originals ,Smellie berry and Blues.Hybrids but fire _


I heard the potency isn't there with their strains, is that false? Their UK cheese x blues looks good.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 30, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I heard the potency isn't there with their strains, is that false? Their UK cheese x blues looks good.


UGORG # 1 is there best strain ,but go with blues ,that way you get a blues pheno and exodus .i found it sound ,not not the scale of a haze ,but lovely smoke nice high


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2019)

A lot of fun could be had ordering Blueberry and all the crosses from Peak.


----------



## lungbutter (Jan 30, 2019)

found a nice blueberry in moscas old time moonshine, its purple as hell, and has the typical hooked leaf trait & finicky eater.

also found kgbeans psychosis bx2 is very similar taste, like old blue cheese, easier to grow too

currently looking through vg's blue digiberry & hsc blueberry muffin


----------



## UncleReemis (Jan 30, 2019)

Oasis Genetics' Berry Blue may be worth checking out if you're REALLY exploring all options. Oasis gear can be found on True North seed bank. They are autos though, so if you're hip to all the hate then it's a waste of time.

They claim to have used heirloom Blueberry seeds with the Lowryder for the auto cross. That's as specific as they get. However; I can speak for the qualities of their Berry Blue. I've grown out a few and I'm even using it in my breeding experiments, along with their Cheese auto. The taste and smell is on point, overwhelming blueberries (I would say more blueberry than actual blueberries). The plant itself has hit and miss phenotypes, but the good ones will yield fairly well and show colors easily with the right conditions. All of them that I've grown out have had a very potent scent and taste. But hey.. for all I know, they may have used DJ's Blueberry for the cross.


----------

